# Seguimento América do Norte - 2015



## Orion (1 Jan 2015 às 18:05)




----------



## Orion (3 Jan 2015 às 00:18)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Jan 2015 às 16:49)

Grand Canyon












Yucaipa, CA






Lake Elsinore, CA


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Jan 2015 às 17:06)

Primeira ameaça de tempo severo de 2015, pena que devido ao trabalho, dificilmente vou conseguir acompanhar.
As principais ameaças são de ventos fortes e tornados.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Jan 2015 às 17:11)

Primeiro alerta de tornado de 2015 em vigor para Mississippi e Louisiana.





http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/watch/ww0001.html


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Jan 2015 às 04:05)

Durante a tarde, o risco de tempo severo e tornados foi aumentado.











Tivemos aproximadamente 25 avisos de tornados.
O SPC reporta 5 tornados, porém esse número pode ser maior, pois não está incluindo os tornados registrados no Alabama, apenas no Mississippi.
Houve danos significativos em alguns locais dos estados do Mississippi e Alabama, possivelmente causado por tornados. 
Danos causados por ventos e inundações também foram registrados.
Não se reporta feridos ou fatalidades.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Jan 2015 às 03:39)

16 tornados confirmados entre 03/04 de Janeiro.
Duas pessoas ficaram feridas na Geórgia.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Jan 2015 às 03:44)




----------



## Orion (6 Jan 2015 às 18:09)

> Torrential rain caused landslides and flooding in parts of western Washington. Mudslides from a waterlogged hillside washed out the foundations of three homes and threatened others, authorities said.


----------



## Orion (9 Jan 2015 às 14:41)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Jan 2015 às 04:15)

Engavetamento envolvendo cerca de 150 veículos numa rodovia no Estado de Michigan/EUA


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2015 às 21:31)

Ainda pelo Michigan.

"Ice pancakes"


























http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...t-continues-sweep-US.html?ito=social-facebook


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Jan 2015 às 03:53)

Todas as pesquisas foram concluídas.

Entre 03/04 de Janeiro tivemos 22 tornados:
6 EF0, 14 EF1 e 2 EF2.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Jan 2015 às 15:51)

Nevou em várias cidades de OK, TX e NM entre ontem e hoje. 
Destaque para os 35 cm de neve na região de Amarillo, TX.
Há registro de neve também na Costa Leste e alguns estados do norte do país.

Happyland, OK





Dalhart TX





Albuquerque, NM





Amarillo, TX










Fotos: Krissi Carter, @amandanmorris1, @weatherchannel, @stormchasetour


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Jan 2015 às 15:52)

N de Amarillo, TX 
@BrianJamesWx











Erick, Oklahoma
@jamesmccullock











Sedillo, NM @NWSAlbuquerque





Estancia, NM @NWSAlbuquerque





Amarillo, TX @JenCarfagno


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Jan 2015 às 15:56)

Washington, D.C.
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...autiful-snow-photos-from-around-the-d-c-area/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Jan 2015 às 15:58)

Amanhã há risco de ventos fortes, chuvas e tornados isolados na Região Sudeste dos Estados Unidos.





Até o momento tivemos 25 tornados confirmados em Janeiro.
24 ocorreram entre 3-4 de Janeiro e 1 ocorreu próximo de Seattle no último domingo.


----------



## Orion (24 Jan 2015 às 16:59)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Jan 2015 às 17:37)

Uma grande onda de frio e nevasca pode começar a afetar a partir de hoje a costa nordeste dos EUA. 
Nova York e Boston podem acumular mais de 60 cm de neve entre hoje até terça. 
As mínimas podem ficar próximas ou abaixo dos -10ºC. 
Modelos também mostram um final de janeiro e começo de fevereiro de muito frio no sul, centro e leste dos EUA.


----------



## Orion (26 Jan 2015 às 14:41)




----------



## Orion (26 Jan 2015 às 15:10)




----------



## boneli (26 Jan 2015 às 15:21)

Muitos recordes meteorológicos se batem para aqueles lados!


----------



## james (26 Jan 2015 às 15:41)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Uma grande onda de frio e nevasca pode começar a afetar a partir de hoje a costa nordeste dos EUA.
> Nova York e Boston podem acumular mais de 60 cm de neve entre hoje até terça.
> As mínimas podem ficar próximas ou abaixo dos -10ºC.
> Modelos também mostram um final de janeiro e começo de fevereiro de muito frio no sul, centro e leste dos EUA.



É nestas alturas que eu gostava de ser americano , eh eh .

Por outro lado e sabendo a influência que o clima da América do Norte tem sobre a Europa ( de uma forma indireta , óbviamente ) , pode ser um indício que poderemos ter por cá uma segunda metade do inverno mais tempestuosa ! 

Vamos ver . . .


----------



## carla_francisco (26 Jan 2015 às 15:55)

O Weather Channel está em "sinal aberto" na net 
http://www.weather.com/tv/the-weather-channel-live/video/watch-the-weather-channel-live


----------



## ELJICUATRO (26 Jan 2015 às 19:08)

boneli disse:


> Muitos recordes meteorológicos se batem para aqueles lados!



Boa noite Caro boneli,

A cidade de Nova Iorque poderá receber uma das maiores tempestades de neve registadas por lá. Espera-se entre hoje (2aFeira) e amanhã acumulados que podem chegar aos 70-80cm nos arredores da cidade. O centro depressionário de 985 hPa vai atingir a costa leste desde New York até Boston com rajadas de vento fortes e temperaturas que podem chegar aos -15 graus após a passagem da frente e com o céu limpo.

Espera-se um dos maiores blizzard na costa leste a afetar 5x a população de Portugal. Poderá ser caótico em termos sociais e económicos para essa zona.


----------



## boneli (26 Jan 2015 às 19:17)

É verdade...parece que em Boston ainda vai ser bem pior que em NY, com acumulações consideráveis e temperaturas bem baixas. Estive a dar uma vista de olhos  no Weather Channel e as respectivas explicações  e avisos...bem simplesmente estão a pedir para não ninguém sair de casa a não ser num caso mesmo extremo.

Digamos que vai e estar agreste!!!  A acompanhar.....


----------



## actioman (26 Jan 2015 às 19:23)

Aqui uma webcam de um bairro em Nova York, Litle italy! 

http://www.earthcam.com/usa/newyork/littleitaly/?cam=littleitaly


----------



## MSantos (26 Jan 2015 às 19:52)

actioman disse:


> Aqui uma webcam de um bairro em Nova York, Litle italy!
> 
> http://www.earthcam.com/usa/newyork/littleitaly/?cam=littleitaly



Boa webcam!  Está a nevar bem por lá


----------



## Geopower (26 Jan 2015 às 22:03)

promete...


----------



## Orion (26 Jan 2015 às 22:57)

A CNN (TV) deverá cobrir o evento de forma semi-permanente.


----------



## Orion (27 Jan 2015 às 16:27)

Uma compilação:






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmH2eb3IJuc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XR7GSZ64OI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nwq9gHlf1I

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61QwJgVS7N8


----------



## Orion (27 Jan 2015 às 18:31)




----------



## Geopower (27 Jan 2015 às 21:20)

Tempestade Juno - Visible Infrared Imaging Radiometer Suite  - satélite Suomi NPP 
1:45 am US Eastern Standard Time (06:45 UTC) 27 de Janeiro de 2015.
Mais informação: http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/NaturalHazards/view.php?id=85166


----------



## Orion (27 Jan 2015 às 21:36)




----------



## hurricane (27 Jan 2015 às 21:36)

Em NY foi uma autêntico flop! Enfim fazem tanto alarido! Agora é colocar os olhos na Europa. Espero ver muita neve!


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jan 2015 às 21:40)

*Boston. 27/01/2015*






Pato.A






Pato.A






eik0ph








tkolos







tkolos







Dave Shevett


----------



## Geopower (27 Jan 2015 às 21:51)

East Lyme, *Connecticut*
Fonte e mais fotos: http://www.wunderground.com/wximage/viewimages.html?gallery=vippict


----------



## Orion (28 Jan 2015 às 01:20)

hurricane disse:


> Em NY foi uma autêntico flop! Enfim fazem tanto alarido! Agora é colocar os olhos na Europa. Espero ver muita neve!



Seguiram o modelo errado. Focaram-se no europeu e deu asneira, segundo eles.


----------



## StormRic (28 Jan 2015 às 04:31)

Orion disse:


> Seguiram o modelo errado. Focaram-se no europeu e deu asneira, segundo eles.



Segundo a CNN:


> *Why the forecasts were wrong, and what they got right *
> There's some hand-wringing over the forecasting models used. Here's the basic idea, from CNN meteorologist Brandon Miller:
> 
> "Meteorologists largely depend on three major forecast models: the NAM (North American Mesoscale), the GFS (Global Forecast System), and the ECMWF (European Center for Medium Range Forecasting). Meteorologists will look at all of these and, using their own expertise, local knowledge, etc., formulate a forecast. In this case, the NAM and the ECMWF both showed 2 feet of snow or more for New York City, while the GFS (which has just been upgraded this winter) showed a more conservative 6 to 12 inches.
> ...



http://us.cnn.com/2015/01/27/us/weather-forecast-dilemma/index.html


----------



## Orion (29 Jan 2015 às 15:23)




----------



## Orion (31 Jan 2015 às 16:14)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (31 Jan 2015 às 16:31)

Fevereiro deve se iniciar com neve no Meio-Oeste e Nordeste dos EUA.


----------



## Orion (2 Fev 2015 às 20:47)




----------



## Orion (3 Fev 2015 às 15:55)




----------



## Orion (3 Fev 2015 às 16:36)




----------



## Orion (7 Fev 2015 às 15:49)




----------



## Orion (7 Fev 2015 às 18:36)




----------



## Orion (8 Fev 2015 às 16:21)




----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (8 Fev 2015 às 21:47)

E já que não podemos sentir na pele um bom nevão, pelo menos podemos acompanhar um ao vivo, e a cores :assobio:

Em Buffalo, NY: 

http://buffalowebcam.com/live-webcams/elmwood-avenue-panos-restaurant


----------



## Orion (9 Fev 2015 às 22:07)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Fev 2015 às 04:58)

Pela quarta semana seguida a região da Nova Inglaterra deve ser afetada por nevascas.

Frio no meio-oeste e nordeste dos EUA, já é forte e deve piorar neste final de semana.
 Hoje Nova Iorque e Chicago podem amanhecer com -12ºC, Boston -13ºC e Washington -9ºC.

O frio deve avançar para o sul até o começo da próxima semana.

02:45h - Brasil


----------



## Orion (15 Fev 2015 às 16:26)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Fev 2015 às 03:37)

Boa parte da região Central e Nordeste já sofrem com o frio faz várias semanas, sendo que as menores mínimas são previstas para ocorrer neste amanhecer de segunda. 
Boston pode ter mínima de -19ºC, Nova York de -17ºC e Washington -14ºC.

O frio deve se expandir ao longo dessa semana por todo o sul e restante da região central dos EUA, com as menores mínimas previstas para ocorrer entre quarta e quinta.

Entre quarta e quinta o frio deve voltar a aumentar no Nordeste e Meio-Oeste dos EUA, com possibilidades de mínimas próximas ou inferiores a -20ºC em Chicago, Boston, Nova York e Washington.


----------



## Orion (16 Fev 2015 às 18:15)

Um meteolouco no seu melhor. 6 relâmpagos numa tempestade de neve (_thundersnow_ - fenómeno raro):

 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen
Se bem que discordo dele. O jackpot de >500 milhões do Powerball é aliciante


----------



## Orion (16 Fev 2015 às 18:20)




----------



## Orion (17 Fev 2015 às 16:40)




----------



## hurricane (17 Fev 2015 às 18:06)

Bem os EUA de facto andam em tempos de glória para quem gosta de neve e frio! O ano passado, este ano!


----------



## Orion (18 Fev 2015 às 22:04)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Fev 2015 às 23:04)

O pico do frio está ocorrendo entre essa quarta e quinta na parte sul e central dos EUA. Recordes diários de frio podem ser quebrados em várias cidades.
Miami e Havana podem registrar as menores mínimas de 2015 amanhã, 5ºC e 10ºC, respectivamente.
No final de semana, o frio pode ganhar força novamente.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Fev 2015 às 23:05)

Próximo de Baltimore


----------



## Johnny (19 Fev 2015 às 09:09)

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/mundo/20...dos-invernos-mais-rigorosos-de-que-ha-memoria


----------



## Orion (19 Fev 2015 às 15:25)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Fev 2015 às 16:10)

@metsul
Várias cidades do Leste dos Estados Unidos tiveram hoje suas menores temperaturas (recordes) em pelo menos 130 anos de dados.
Muito frio em CUBA. Algumas estações na ilha ao nível do mar reportaram até 6ºC hoje.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Fev 2015 às 16:14)

Carolina do Norte - 19/02/2015


----------



## actioman (20 Fev 2015 às 18:54)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Carolina do Norte - 19/02/2015



Foto incrível!

Andei a pesquisar e parece ser real! 

Obrigado Felipe por estares sempre encima do acontecimento!


----------



## Orion (20 Fev 2015 às 19:54)




----------



## Orion (22 Fev 2015 às 17:48)




----------



## Orion (24 Fev 2015 às 15:40)




----------



## james (24 Fev 2015 às 18:32)

Nos EUA , o inverno da para tudo , ate para tempestades de neve nos estados do Sul  , a latitudes bem mais baixas que as nossas . 

Bem diferente da nossa Europa , que muitos anos não tem nevoes dignos desse nome nem nos paises mais a Norte .

Então   , este inverno , quase que deu para dormir de tao monótono que foi.







 paises mais a Norte .

Então  , neste inverno , quase que deu para dormir


----------



## Orion (25 Fev 2015 às 15:53)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Fev 2015 às 17:53)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Fev 2015 às 18:16)

Fevereiro está se encaminhando para terminar abaixo da média, até o momento apenas um tornado EF1 confirmado na Flórida no começo do mês. 
Houve um possível tornado na parte central da Califórnia no dia 23/02, mas as pesquisas ainda estão em andamento.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Fev 2015 às 18:23)

Risco de ventos fortes e prejudiciais, além de tornados isolados hoje no sul da Geórgia e parte do norte e do Panhandle da Flórida.


----------



## StormRic (25 Fev 2015 às 19:41)

Felipe Freitas disse:


>



Recolha de fotos fantásticas! Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Fev 2015 às 06:42)

Ontem tivemos apenas reports de ventos fortes.
Modelos estão indicando a possibilidade de tempo severo no _Deep South_ começo da próxima semana.


----------



## Orion (27 Fev 2015 às 19:33)

12 cidades americanas com recordes de temperaturas (positivas) neste inverno:

http://www.weather.com/news/climate/news/warmest-winter-on-record-2014-2015


----------



## Orion (28 Fev 2015 às 16:27)




----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Fev 2015 às 20:15)

Esta chocou-me: 






















 Ilha de Nantucket, litoral dos EUA.


----------



## Orion (2 Mar 2015 às 15:54)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Mar 2015 às 18:42)

Felipe F disse:
			
		

> Modelos estão indicando a possibilidade de tempo severo no _Deep South_ começo da próxima semana.


 A possibilidade de tempo severo no começo dessa semana, acabou não se confirmando.

Fevereiro terminou com apenas 2 tornados confirmados, abaixo da média que é de 29.
 Este foi um dos Fevereiros com menor quantidade de tornados já registrado, perdendo apenas para 2010 que teve somente um tornado e empatando com 2002 e 1964 que também tiveram somente dois tornados.

Até o momento tivemos 28 tornados confirmados, sendo o começo de ano mais calmo desde 2004, que teve apenas 12 tornados neste mesmo período de tempo.

Até o momento tivemos apenas quatro alertas de tornados, menor valor desde 1985, que teve somente dois. 
Além disso, foram 51 dias seguidos sem qualquer alerta de tornado ou tempestade severa, tempo mais longo sem qualquer alerta desde 1986.


----------



## Orion (13 Mar 2015 às 17:09)

> *California has about one year of water left. Will you ration now?*





> As our “wet” season draws to a close, it is clear that the paltry rain and snowfall have done almost nothing to alleviate epic drought conditions. January was the driest in California since record-keeping began in 1895. Groundwater and snowpack levels are at all-time lows. We're not just up a creek without a paddle in California, we're losing the creek too.





> As difficult as it may be to face, the simple fact is that California is running out of water — and the problem started before our current drought. NASA data reveal that total water storage in California has been in steady decline since at least 2002, when satellite-based monitoring began, although groundwater depletion has been going on since the early 20th century.



http://www.latimes.com/opinion/op-ed/la-oe-famiglietti-drought-california-20150313-story.html


----------



## Orion (17 Mar 2015 às 18:45)




----------



## Orion (18 Mar 2015 às 16:47)

> Michael Anderson, the state climatologist, said rainfall had been slightly better this season in Northern California than in Southern California, meaning that reservoir levels in some communities in the north were slightly above where they were last year. But he said the level remained far below the norm. And in critical places like the San Joaquin Valley in central California, in the heart of the state’s farming region, reservoir levels were down over the same period last year — often significantly.
> 
> But the main reason for concern is the paucity of the snowpack. The March 3 measurement of the statewide snowpack was the water equivalent of five inches, or 19 percent of the average for that date. That is barely above the record low snowpack measurement from 1991, according to state officials.





> “It looks like we are on our way to the worst snowpack in history,” he said. “Unless we end up with some particularly good snows here in March, we are going to end up with a new lowest rank here.”





> This state has long been familiar with the give-and-take rhythms of the rain. But many scientists say the situation has been made worse by rising temperatures: The winter of 2014 was the hottest year on record for California. Last year, the average winter temperature across the state was a record 45.6 degrees, state officials said. This year’s winter average has been 47.4 degrees.



http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/18/u...onservation-efforts-and-worries-increase.html






http://droughtmonitor.unl.edu/Home/StateDroughtMonitor.aspx?CA

Anomalia das temperaturas em Fevereiro:






http://www.earthobservatory.nasa.gov/IOTD/view.php?id=85460


----------



## Orion (19 Mar 2015 às 15:15)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Mar 2015 às 17:48)




----------



## Orion (20 Mar 2015 às 15:28)

http://www.climate.gov/news-features/videos/spring-outlook-2015


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Mar 2015 às 18:48)

Ontem tivemos algumas tempestades no Texas, que causaram queda de granizo. 
O padrão finalmente está começando a mudar e o tempo severo deve começar a dar as caras nos EUA.











2015 segue sendo o começo de temporada mais calmo desde começo dos registros e este Março está sendo o mais calmo da história, porém as coisas devem mudar na próxima semana, pois os modelos já começam a mostrar a possibilidade de tempo severo para Terça nos estados de OK, MO, NE, IA e KS.


----------



## Orion (22 Mar 2015 às 16:24)

http://www.businessinsider.com/the-worlds-fifth-largest-food-supplier-is-almost-out-of-water-2015-3


----------



## Orion (23 Mar 2015 às 16:25)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Mar 2015 às 17:22)

Hoje há risco de tempo severo principalmente nos estados do KS,  MO,  OK,  AR e IL. 
A maior ameaça será granizo, porém ventos fortes e tornados isolados podem ser registrados.






Amanhã o risco de tempo severo é esperado para os estados do KS,  MO,  OK,  AR, TX, IN, KY e IL. 
A maior ameaça novamente será granizo, porém as chances de ocorrer algum tornado pode ser um pouco maior que terça.






Na quinta há um risco pequeno de tempo severo para NC e VA.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Mar 2015 às 20:20)

Primeiro aviso de tempestade severa de 2015 acaba de ser emitido. 
Esse foi o período mais longo sem qualquer aviso para o mês de Março.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Mar 2015 às 22:29)

Fortes tempestades já afetam parte do Kansas, Oklahoma e Missouri.
Há dezenas de reports de granizo.






Hume, MO





Adrian, MO





Fotos: Mark Byrd e @midwesternmoms


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Mar 2015 às 23:27)

Springdale, AR
@rpa_pop


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Mar 2015 às 23:28)

Supercélula interessante próxima de Springfield, MO.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Mar 2015 às 00:03)

Alguns Storm Chasers relataram uma nuvem funil por um breve período de tempo próximo de Springfield, MO.

Aviso de tornado em vigor para os condados de Boone e Marion, AR.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Mar 2015 às 18:15)

Ontem tivemos apenas reports de granizo.






Caso não ocorra nenhum tornado hoje, a possibilidade de Março terminar com 0 tornados é alta. 
O recorde de menor número de tornados em Março é de 7.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Mar 2015 às 18:15)

Risco Moderado em vigor hoje, sendo a principal ameaça granizo.


----------



## ecobcg (25 Mar 2015 às 23:47)

Tornado em directo, na zona de Moore - Oklahoma!
http://kfor.com/on-air/live-streaming/


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Mar 2015 às 00:30)

ecobcg disse:


> Tornado em directo, na zona de Moore - Oklahoma!
> http://kfor.com/on-air/live-streaming/



Espetacular nunca tinha visto em Direto 

Mapa wunderground , Claramente uma massa de ar frio a N / NW e outra de ar quente a S / SE, origina este tipo de eventos extremos 






A estação do aeroporto de Oklahoma registou ventos de 100km/h


----------



## ecobcg (26 Mar 2015 às 00:57)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Mar 2015 às 03:12)

Infelizmente estava no trabalho e não pode acompanhar.

Uma morte confirmada em Sand Springs, OK devido ao tornado.
Essa é a primeira morte devido a um tornado em 2015.
Os danos na cidade foram significativos.

Danos significativos também foram registrados em Moore, OK.

Houve pelo menos 8 tornados reportados.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Mar 2015 às 03:14)

Moore, OK


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Mar 2015 às 03:15)

Moore, OK


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Mar 2015 às 03:18)

Sand Springs, OK


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Mar 2015 às 03:19)

Sand Springs, OK


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Mar 2015 às 03:33)

Sand Springs, OK


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Mar 2015 às 03:35)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Mar 2015 às 04:06)




----------



## david 6 (26 Mar 2015 às 17:30)

quero ir para o sul dos EUA


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Mar 2015 às 17:56)

Mais algumas fotos de ontem 








Em Moore, OK


----------



## Orion (26 Mar 2015 às 18:03)




----------



## Geopower (26 Mar 2015 às 19:49)

Shawnee, Oklahoma. 25-03-2015.





Tulsa, Oklahoma. 25-03-2015.

fonte: http://www.wunderground.com/wximage/viewimages.html


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Mar 2015 às 06:00)

Tempo severo pode retornar entre a Sexta-Feira da Paixão e o Sábado de Aleluia (dias 3/4 de Abril). 
Vale ressaltar que é uma previsão a longo prazo e pode ocorre muitas mudanças.


----------



## Orion (28 Mar 2015 às 21:53)

http://www.weather.com/science/environment/news/half-dome-yosemite-california-drought


----------



## StormRic (28 Mar 2015 às 23:21)

Orion disse:


> http://www.weather.com/science/environment/news/half-dome-yosemite-california-drought



Impressionante sem dúvida, apesar de as coberturas de neve de 2011 e 2012 não serem muito frequentes este ano o aspecto é de verão.


----------



## Orion (29 Mar 2015 às 19:36)

> A series of heat waves this month -- including a brief one one that ended Friday -- brought a grim new distinction to hot, dry Los Angeles.
> This is the first March since record-keeping began in 1877 that has had six days with highs in the 90s or above in Los Angeles. That shattered the record set in 1977, when there were three days of highs in the 90s.





> Almost every day this year temperatures have been on average 10 degrees above normal in California, while there has been little precipitation, Seto said.
> 
> “We are not only getting warmer, but we are also losing water,” he said.
> 
> Downtown Los Angeles on Friday tied a record for the day, hitting 91 degrees.



http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/...rs-records-in-bone-dry-la-20150328-story.html


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Mar 2015 às 06:45)

Até o momento se confirma 5 tornados entre 24/25 de Março. 
4 possíveis tornados podem ter ocorrido no Arkansas, onde as pesquisas seguem em andamento.
Tornado em Sand Springs OK foi classificado como EF2 e de Moore, OK como _high-end_ EF1.

1 EF2, 2 EF1, 3 EF0, 4 EF?


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Mar 2015 às 07:01)

Modelos mantiveram a tendência de tempo severo para os primeiros dias de Abril e além disso ampliaram as áreas que podem ter fortes tempestades e adiantaram um pouco o início da possibilidade de tempo severo, já para o dia 01 de Abril.
O SPC, mostra atualmente, quinta (2) como o dia com maior potencial para tempo severo.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (31 Mar 2015 às 05:08)

Hoje (31) o tempo severo deve se iniciar nos EUA.
Nesta terça, quarta e sexta os maiores riscos atualmente estão previstos para ser granizo e ventos fortes, existindo também a possibilidade de alguns tornados.
Na quinta as ameaças serão as mesmas, porém existe uma maior possibilidade de ocorrência de tornados.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (31 Mar 2015 às 05:11)

O tornado de Moore foi atualizado para um EF-2, com ventos estimados entre 178-185 km/h.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Abr 2015 às 06:14)

Ontem (31) tivemos centenas de reports de granizo, alguns de tamanho significativos, inclusive com registro de danos.
Ventos fortes também foram reportados e uma nuvem funil.
































@NEWS9, Monica Thompson, @NWSLubbock e @koconews


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Abr 2015 às 19:05)

Queda de um raio registrada ontem em Oklahoma.


----------



## Orion (2 Abr 2015 às 03:32)

> California Gov. Jerry Brown ordered officials Wednesday to impose statewide mandatory water restrictions for the first time in history as surveyors found the lowest snow level in the Sierra Nevada snowpack in 65 years of record-keeping.
> 
> Standing in dry, brown grass at a site that normally would be snow-covered this time of year, Brown announced he had signed an executive order requiring the State Water Resources Control Board to implement measures in cities and towns to cut the state's overall water usage by 25 percent compared with 2013 levels.



http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...-restrictions-amid-drought/?intcmp=latestnews


----------



## Orion (2 Abr 2015 às 17:25)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Abr 2015 às 22:02)

Ontem tivemos novamente apenas reports de ventos fortes e granizo grande.

Hoje as maiores ameaças novamente são ventos fortes e granizo, porém tornados podem ocorrer principalmente entre KS, OK, MO e AR, podendo alguns serem fortes.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Abr 2015 às 22:05)

Primeiro aviso de tornado em vigor neste momento próximo de Lebanon, MO.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Abr 2015 às 22:33)

Aviso de tornado permanece em vigor, pois a tempestade segue apresentando forte rotação.
 Até o momento não se tem confirmação se há um tornado na área.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Abr 2015 às 01:10)

O _"CAP"_ foi quebrado e as tempestades finalmente podem se iniciar em breve.
Alerta de tornado acaba de ser emitido.
Até o momento tivemos apenas reports de granizo e ventos fortes.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Abr 2015 às 01:15)

Alerta de tornado em vigor para parte de OK, KS, MO e AR.
Dois avisos de tornados em vigor neste momento, um próximo de Kit Carson, CO e outro próximo de Cherryvale, KS.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Abr 2015 às 01:25)

Aviso de tornado no Colorado segue em vigor.
Possível tornado perto de Cheyenne Wells, CO


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Abr 2015 às 01:28)

Uma nuvem funil foi relatada por um breve momento próximo de Cherryvale, KS.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Abr 2015 às 01:34)

Breve tornado confirmado próximo de Parsons, KS. 
Mesma tempestade que gerou a nuvem funil próximo de Cherryvale, KS.


----------



## Orion (3 Abr 2015 às 01:43)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Abr 2015 às 01:48)

Tornado confirmado próximo de Labette, KS.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Abr 2015 às 01:58)

Breve tornado ocorrido próximo de Labette, KS.
@MicahWH10


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Abr 2015 às 02:09)

Tornado confirmado a oeste de Cheyenne Wells, CO, próximo de Weskan, KS.
Até o momento três tornados relatados hoje.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Abr 2015 às 02:16)

Três avisos de tornados em vigor na fronteira entre KS e MO.
Um tornado está sendo relatado próximo de Columbus, KS.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Abr 2015 às 02:22)

Tornado confirmado próximo de  Jasper, MO.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Abr 2015 às 02:47)

Atualizando: Até o momento tivemos 7 tornados relatados, sendo que um segue no chão próximo de Golden City, Missouri. 
Danos foram relatados próximo de Jasper, MO e também em áreas rurais do Kansas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Abr 2015 às 02:49)

Aviso de tornado em vigor para Joplin, MO.
Sirenes soando na cidade neste momento.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Abr 2015 às 02:58)

Tornado ocorrido próximo de Chetopa, KS, aproximadamente 25 minutos atrás.
@BTSullivan91


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Abr 2015 às 03:15)

Uma nuvem funil foi vista ao norte de Joplin, próximo de Webb City.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Abr 2015 às 03:41)

Atualizando: 

Seguimos com 7 tornados relatados. 
Aviso para Joplin e áreas próximas foi cancelado, pois a tempestade se enfraqueceu. Houve o registro de nuvem funil.
Apenas um aviso de tornado está em vigor neste momento no estado de Oklahoma.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Abr 2015 às 04:09)

Aviso de tornado para Afton, OK.
Transmissões ao vivo: http://www.newson6.com/category/267...lh.akamaihd.net/i/KOTV_1180@97915/master.m3u8


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Abr 2015 às 04:25)

Danos foram relatados próximo de Afton, OK.
Rotação se enfraqueceu.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Abr 2015 às 05:03)

Nesta live cam em St Louis vêem-se vários clarões e relâmpagos (estou em busca de mais câmaras que mostrem as tempestades)
http://www.earthcam.com/usa/missouri/stlouis/?cam=stlouis_hd
http://www.earthcam.com/usa/missouri/stlouis/?cam=arch_riverview

Live Cam Springfield (Sunshine and Hwy 65 in Springfield):
http://www.kspr.com/weather/cameras/highway-65/21432436


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Abr 2015 às 05:06)

Nenhum aviso de tornado em vigor neste momento.
Chuvas e ventos fortes, além de granizo devem seguir ocorrendo ao longo da madrugada. 
NWS relata 7 tornados, porém esse número pode ter sido maior.
Houve danos nos estados do Kansas, Missouri e Oklahoma devido as tempestades.
Tempo severo segue nesta sexta.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Abr 2015 às 21:56)

Ontem tivemos 10 tornados reportados.

O tempo severo segue hoje, sendo novamente ventos fortes e granizo as maiores ameaças. 
Há risco de tornados, podendo alguns serem fortes entre os estados de Kentucky e Tennessee.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Abr 2015 às 22:01)

Dois alertas de tornado estão em vigor neste momento. 
A possibilidade de tornados está entre 60/70% e o de tornados fortes em 50%.
Infelizmente, devido ao trabalho, não irei acompanhar, porém durante a madrugada eu atualizo.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Abr 2015 às 06:41)

Tivemos apenas reports de ventos fortes e granizo até o momento.
Houve vários avisos de tornados, principalmente no estado do Alabama, contrariando a previsão do SPC. 
Amanhã as pesquisas devem começar a ser feitas para avaliar alguns locais com danos possivelmente causados por tornados.
Ao menos duas mortes foram registradas, uma ocorreu no Alabama, quando o vento forte derrubou uma árvore na pista causando um acidente e a outra no Kentucky onde uma mulher foi arrastada pela enchente.

As pesquisas feitas hoje, já confirmaram 7 tornados entre 2 e 3 de Abril
3 EF0, 3 EF1 e 1 EF2

Modelos mostram a possibilidade de fortes tempestades no período entre 6 e 10 de Abril, especialmente na quarta e quinta, para KS, OK, TX e CO.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Abr 2015 às 06:01)

Caso os modelos mantenham a previsão atual, quarta e quinta podemos ter um evento de tempo severo significativo.
SPC, indica quinta como o dia com maior potencial para tempo severo, porém pelas últimas rodadas, acho a quarta com maior chances de tempo severo.  
Seguimos acompanhando.


----------



## Orion (5 Abr 2015 às 19:32)

*California Drought Tests History of Endless Growth*

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/05/us/california-drought-tests-history-of-endless-growth.html?_r=0


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Abr 2015 às 07:00)

Modelos mantém o risco de tempo severo para essa semana, com o ápice ocorrendo na quarta e quinta. 
A partir de hoje já devemos ter as primeiras tempestades, porém elas estão previstas para serem bem isoladas.  

Quarta e quinta podemos ter muitos tornados, incluindo alguns fortes ou violentos e de longa duração.
Os análogos para ambos os dias são muito agressivos, para quinta por exemplo, dos 15 principais análogos, 5 eram dias de Alto Risco.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Abr 2015 às 07:07)

Entre quinta e sexta tivemos 13 tornados confirmados.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Abr 2015 às 19:36)

Os modelos haviam reduzido ontem o potencial de tempo severo para quarta e quinta, porém aos poucos estão voltando a aumentar novamente. 

*Quarta*





*Quinta*





Duas áreas com risco leve estão em vigor hoje, sendo granizo a principal ameaça.
Há um pequeno risco de tornados entre KS, OK e MO.
Hoje já tivemos muitos reports de granizo, principalmente na região metropolitana de St. Louis.






Modelos também agora mostram o tempo severo se estendendo até pelo menos sábado.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Abr 2015 às 03:59)

Hoje tivemos até o momento aproximadamente 65 reports de granizo e ventos fortes.
Nos últimos 45 minutos fortes tempestades se formaram entre Kansas e Missouri.
Dois avisos de tornados estão em vigor neste momento e um breve tornado foi reportado próximo de Neodesha, Kansas cerca de 30 minutos atrás.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Abr 2015 às 05:56)

14 tornados foram confirmados entre 2 e 3 de Abril
7 EF0, 6 EF1 e 1 EF2

Tempestades já começaram a se enfraquecer.
Tivemos dois tornados relatados no Kansas e também alguns avisos de tornados nos estados do Missouri e Kentucky.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Abr 2015 às 07:32)

SPC manteve o risco "reforçado'" para hoje em parte dos estados de OK, KS, MO e IL, porém em sua previsão, já menciona a possibilidade de uma atualização para risco moderado.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Abr 2015 às 18:35)

SPC atualizou para risco moderado e aumentou o potencial tornádico para 15%.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Abr 2015 às 18:57)

Potencial de tornados, ventos fortes e granizo para quinta também foi aumentado.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Abr 2015 às 21:31)

Três avisos de tornados em vigor neste momento, um no estado de Indiana e os outros dois no estado do Missouri.
Transmissão ao vivo do Missouri: http://www.ksdk.com/videos/news/local/2015/01/29/3144211/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Abr 2015 às 21:40)

Uma nuvem funil foi vista próximo de Potosi, MO.
Estação meteorológica na cidade registrou rajada de vento de 113 km/h.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Abr 2015 às 21:45)

Um tornado tocou o solo brevemente próximo de Potosi, MO.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Abr 2015 às 21:48)

Alerta de tornado emitido para parte de OK, KS e TX.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Abr 2015 às 22:06)

Dois avisos de tornado permanecem em vigor no Missouri e um em Indiana.
Destaque também para o granizo.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Abr 2015 às 22:51)

SPC emitiu o segundo aviso de tornado do dia para parte de Indiana, Illinois e Missouri.
Apenas um aviso de tornado em vigor neste momento próximo de Farmington, MO.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Abr 2015 às 22:55)

Tempestades começando a se formar entre OK, KS e TX.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Abr 2015 às 23:26)

Atualizando:
Até o momento tivemos centenas de reports de granizo e dezenas de reports de ventos fortes. 
Um tornado foi relatado em Potossi, MO e houve alguns danos.






Potossi, MO
Vídeo: https://twitter.com/Jacob_1154/status/585923047137402881






Farmington, MO  @WeatherClubbs


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Abr 2015 às 00:01)

Transmissão ao vivo de Oklahoma: http://www.news9.com/category/26718...-lh.akamaihd.net/i/KWTV_666@91154/master.m3u8
Aviso de tornado em vigor para Camargo e Vici, OK.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Abr 2015 às 00:04)

Camargo, OK
@OWxPhotography


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Abr 2015 às 00:07)

Farmington, MO
@karlschneiderwx


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Abr 2015 às 00:20)

Aviso de tornado em vigor agora para o Condado de Comanche. 
Forte rotação no radar


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Abr 2015 às 00:23)

Tornado confirmado no Kansas.
@severechase


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Abr 2015 às 00:24)

Kansas
*Jeff Piotrowski*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Abr 2015 às 00:26)

Kelley Williamson's transmitindo neste momento: http://severestudios.com/player-full/kelley.williamson/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Abr 2015 às 00:30)

Ao vivo


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Abr 2015 às 00:40)

Tornado no Kansas foi breve.
Até o momento apenas dois tornados reportados hoje.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Abr 2015 às 01:08)

Tornado sendo relatado em áreas rurais de Lake City, KS.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Abr 2015 às 01:24)

Felipe F disse:
			
		

> Tornado sendo relatado em áreas rurais de Lake City, KS.


 Tornado foi confirmado.

Medcine Lodge KS. 
Jenn Brindley


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Abr 2015 às 01:27)

Medicine Lodge, KS


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Abr 2015 às 01:53)

Tornado no chão
AO VIVO:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Abr 2015 às 02:11)

SPC reduziu o potencial tornádico para 5% e retirou o risco moderado.
Forte inversão não está permitindo o desenvolvimento das tempestades. 
Até o momento apenas 5 tornados reportados.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Abr 2015 às 02:26)

Slaton, TX 
@MahalikWx


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Abr 2015 às 02:37)

Tornado reportado próximo de  Garden Plain, KS.
Wichita, KS deve monitorar esse tornado.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Abr 2015 às 02:48)

Tornado segue no chão e está próximo das cidades de Colwich, KS e Andale, KS, que ficam a noroeste de Wichita, KS.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Abr 2015 às 02:59)

NW de Wichita.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Abr 2015 às 03:03)

Tornado sendo reportado próximo de Hammon, OK.
8 tornados relatados hoje.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Abr 2015 às 03:21)

Supercélula que gerou tornados nos arredores de Wichita, KS está se enfraquecendo.
Tornado entre Hammon, OK e Butler, OK segue no chão.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Abr 2015 às 03:41)

Não há confirmação se o tornado em Oklahoma ainda está no chão, porém o aviso segue em vigor.

Se não fosse a forte inversão, que atrapalhou o desenvolvimento das tempestades nas áreas onde o ambiente era mais favorável, teria sido um grande surto.

Mais duas fotos dos tornados no Kansas.
@MIDSCAR e @nmjameswilson


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Abr 2015 às 07:37)

Ontem tivemos 10 tornados reportados e centenas de reports de ventos fortes e granizo.
Como já dito, o surto acabou não ocorrendo devido as tempestades não conseguirem se formar, devido a forte inversão.

O NWS confirmou 6 tornados no dia 07/04.
Três EF1 no estado de Indiana, um EF0 no Missouri, um EF1 e outro EF0 no Kentucky. 
Houve dois tornados no Kansas, ainda não classificados.

O SPC, depois do fracasso de ontem, foi muito cauteloso na sua previsão de hoje.
Potencial tornádico de 5%, granizo 15% e ventos fortes em 30% em uma grande área que vai do Texas até o Michigan.
Em sua previsão, alerta para o risco de alguns tornados fortes.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Abr 2015 às 07:43)

Deerhead, Kansas

Medicine Lodge, KS 
@PecosHank e @stormchasrbryce


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Abr 2015 às 08:04)

Medicine Lodge, KS


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Abr 2015 às 17:50)

Potencial tornádico como era esperado, subiu para 10% em parte do  Illinois, Iowa e Missouri.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Abr 2015 às 17:56)

Ontem, a maior parte dos reports de tornados ocorreu na área de risco leve.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Abr 2015 às 19:50)

Alerta de tornado em vigor para parte dos estados do Missouri, Illinois e Iowa.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Abr 2015 às 19:53)

Aviso de tornado em vigor para o norte de Peoria, IL, onde um breve tornado já foi relatado. 
@WMBD31News


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Abr 2015 às 19:57)

Segundo alerta de tornado do dia foi emitido para parte de Illinois, Michigan, Wisconsin e Indiana.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Abr 2015 às 21:52)

Tudo calmo até o momento.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Neste momento quatro alertas de tempestade severa em vigor e três alertas de tornados em vigor.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Abr 2015 às 22:18)

Duas áreas sendo observadas no estado de Ohio. 
Rotação é forte próximo de Parkersburg, OH.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Abr 2015 às 22:37)

Rotação segue forte, porém não há confirmação de um tornado.
Aviso de tornado segue em vigor para Vienna e Parkersburg.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Abr 2015 às 23:02)

A tempestade já passou por Vienna e Parkersburg e não há confirmação de nenhum tornado.
O aviso de tornado segue em vigor, a medida que a tempestade segue indo na direção nordeste e apresentando ainda fraca rotação.






Um aviso de tornado está em vigor entre a fronteira da Pensilvânia e da Virginia Ocidental. 
Nas áreas com ambiente mais favorável até o momento tudo segue calmo.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Abr 2015 às 23:17)

Tempestade apresentando forte rotação ao norte de Davenport, IA.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Abr 2015 às 23:23)

Possível tornado ao norte de Davenport, IA.
Bola de detritos no radar.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Abr 2015 às 23:32)

Possível tornado se aproximando de De Witt, Iowa.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Abr 2015 às 23:38)

Tornado confirmado, passando ao sul de De Witt, Iowa.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Abr 2015 às 23:49)

Alguns caminhões foram virados pela força do vento.
Aviso de tornado segue em vigor, mas não há confirmação se o tornado segue no chão.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Abr 2015 às 23:55)

Foi confirmado que o tornado segue no chão.
Está entre Clinton, IA e Camanche, IA.


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Abr 2015 às 00:02)

Boas!
Está engraçado a Leste/ NE de Seattle 

Deixo as imagem atuais do rain alarm:









Já ponho fotos..


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Abr 2015 às 00:02)

Tornado grande e extremamente perigoso nos arredores de Clinton, IA.
Tempestade apresentando forte rotação ao norte de St.Louis, MO.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Abr 2015 às 00:06)

Breve tornado relatado em Wright City, MO, próximo de St. Louis, MO.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Abr 2015 às 00:19)

Tornado nos arredores de Clinton, IA se enfraqueceu.
Há relatos de danos em áreas rurais.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Abr 2015 às 00:24)

Felipe F disse:
			
		

> Tornado nos arredores de Clinton, IA se enfraqueceu.
> Há relatos de danos em áreas rurais.


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Abr 2015 às 00:29)

Aqui estão algumas fotos



Seattle_Clouds 9Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Seattle_Clouds 9Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Seattle_Clouds 9Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Seattle_Clouds 9Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Seattle_Clouds 9Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Abr 2015 às 00:47)

Até o momento 7 tornados reportados.
Agora temos 6 avisos de tornados em vigor, sendo 4 em Illinois, 1 no Texas e Michigan. 
Um tornado está no chão próximo de Rockford, IL e outro próximo de Ashton,IL.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Abr 2015 às 00:50)

Dois tornados no chão agora no estado de Illinois.
BELVIDERE e ROCHELLE estão no caminho destes tornados.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Abr 2015 às 00:57)

Danos foram relatados em Ashton,IL.
VIOLENTO TORNADO INDO EM DIREÇÃO A ROCHELLE.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Abr 2015 às 00:57)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Abr 2015 às 01:00)

Forte tornado no chão ao vivo: https://tvnweather.com/live
Paul Goodard está transmitindo


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Abr 2015 às 01:02)

Violento tornado no chão


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Abr 2015 às 01:06)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Abr 2015 às 01:10)

Tornado segue no chão
Pequenas cidades estão sendo afetadas


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Abr 2015 às 01:16)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Abr 2015 às 01:18)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Abr 2015 às 01:21)

Muitos danos sendo relatados


----------



## Orion (10 Abr 2015 às 01:23)

Estar em casa e ver o funil vir na nossa direção...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Abr 2015 às 01:26)

Tornado confirmado próximo de Longview, TX.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Abr 2015 às 01:30)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Abr 2015 às 01:35)

Tornado no Texas segue no chão.
Um breve tornado foi relatado próximo de Walbridge, OH.
Tornado que provocou devastação em Illinois, ainda parece estar no chão.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Abr 2015 às 01:39)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Abr 2015 às 01:46)

Tornado segue no chão em Illinois
Há informações de pessoas presas em escombros


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Abr 2015 às 01:54)

Rochelle, Illinois:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Abr 2015 às 01:57)

Eric Boehmer‎
Rochelle, IL


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Abr 2015 às 02:00)

Rochelle, IL


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Abr 2015 às 02:01)

Rochelle, IL


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Abr 2015 às 02:02)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Abr 2015 às 02:05)

Kirkland, IL


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Abr 2015 às 02:15)

Atualizando: 

16 tornados reportados e centenas de reports de ventos fortes e granizo.
Neste momento, apenas o tornado que causou devastação em Illinois segue no chão.
Há relatos de feridos e muitos danos nas cidades atingidas pelo tornado em Illinois.
Danos foram relatados também no Texas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Abr 2015 às 02:19)

Rochelle, IL tornado (this one via Silas Lind)


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Abr 2015 às 02:22)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Abr 2015 às 02:33)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Abr 2015 às 02:34)




----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Abr 2015 às 02:42)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Aqui estão algumas fotos
> n Flickr



Mais algumas fotos



Seattle_Clouds 9Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Seattle_Clouds 9Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Seattle_Clouds 9Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Seattle_Clouds 9Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Abr 2015 às 02:43)




----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Abr 2015 às 02:53)

Está incrível a célula para Norte daqui :






Estrutura de cogumelo 



Seattle_Clouds 9Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Abr 2015 às 02:55)

Nenhum aviso de tornado em vigor neste momento.
Tornado que causou devastação em Illinois se dissipou.

Kirkland, IL e Fairdale, IL


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Abr 2015 às 03:27)

Possível tornado se aproximando de Appleton, Missouri


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Abr 2015 às 03:28)

Uma morte confirmada em Fairdale, IL e um número incerto de desaparecidos.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Abr 2015 às 03:37)

*Oregon, Illinois *


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Abr 2015 às 03:42)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Abr 2015 às 03:55)

Aviso de tornado no Missouri foi cancelado.
Reports de hoje:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Abr 2015 às 04:12)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Abr 2015 às 06:18)

Uma morte, sete feridos e um número incerto de desaparecidos.
Imagens dos danos devem surgir assim que amanhecer.
Esse possivelmente será o primeiro tornado violento (EF4 ou EF5) de 2015.


----------



## ecobcg (10 Abr 2015 às 09:44)

Mais uns vídeos impressionantes:




http://tornadotitans.com/tornadoes-strike-illinois-videosphotos/


----------



## Zapiao (10 Abr 2015 às 15:26)

Os tornados aparecem nas imagens de radar?


----------



## Orion (10 Abr 2015 às 16:53)




----------



## ecobcg (10 Abr 2015 às 22:13)

Este tornado de Illinois já foi classificado como EF4, no limite para EF5... ventos a atingir os 320km/h.


> PUBLIC INFORMATION STATEMENT
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CHICAGO,IL
> 354 PM CDT FRI APR 10 2015
> 
> ...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Abr 2015 às 07:37)

Zapiao disse:


> Os tornados aparecem nas imagens de radar?



As imagens de radar Doppler permitem que você possa detectar um tornado.

Nos radares podemos ver as cores verde e vermelho. O verde mostra os ventos que se deslocam em direção ao radar e o vermelho os ventos que se deslocam para longe do radar. As cores mais brilhantes indicam ventos mais rápidos e as mais escuras ventos mais lentos.

Para identificar um possível tornado no radar, você deve observar se as cores vermelho e verde aparecem lado a lado, o chamado "couplet".  "Couplet" grandes e relativamente fracos, indicam rotação ampla dentro de um tempestade que precisa ser observado, já quando o "couplet" é muito brilhante e apertado, indica que há uma forte rotação e possivelmente um tornado.

Essa é a imagem de radar de ontem no Texas.
Como você pode ver, as cores vermelho e verde aparecem lado a lado e são mais brilhantes, indicando que há uma forte rotação e possivelmente um tornado.
O tornado ocorreu e foi classificado como EF1.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Abr 2015 às 07:40)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Abr 2015 às 07:41)

Fotos: Victor Gensini


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Abr 2015 às 07:41)

@jessycamalina


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Abr 2015 às 07:44)

Duas mortes confirmadas em Fairdale, IL.
Número de feridos chega a 20, sendo que 6 seguem hospitalizados.

SPC fez um excelente trabalho ontem.


----------



## Orion (11 Abr 2015 às 19:43)

http://www.economist.com/blogs/graphicdetail/2015/04/daily-chart-4


----------



## Orion (13 Abr 2015 às 01:20)




----------



## Orion (13 Abr 2015 às 01:22)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Abr 2015 às 05:52)

Começo do tornado de Fairdale IL


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Abr 2015 às 06:04)

Tornados confirmados entre 7-9 de Abril: 8 *EF0*, 12* EF1*, 1 *EF2* e 1 *EF4+*
As pesquisas seguem em andamento e mais tornados podem ser confirmados ou a classificação ser alterada.

Na sexta tivemos apenas reports de ventos fortes e granizo.
No sábado e domingo, além dos reports de ventos fortes e granizo, tivemos o registro de dois breves tornados no Kansas.


----------



## invent (13 Abr 2015 às 16:02)

*Supercell - Lubbock, Texas*

*



*
*



*


----------



## João Pedro (13 Abr 2015 às 22:42)

Caramba!  Espetacular, bela e aterradora ao mesmo tempo!


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2015 às 23:27)

invent disse:


> *Supercell - Lubbock, Texas*





Uma maravilha!
Esta foi hoje? Quem é o autor?


----------



## Orion (13 Abr 2015 às 23:50)

*California’s drought and the weird warm ‘blob’ in the Pacific that may be fueling it*

http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...m-blob-in-the-pacific-that-may-be-fueling-it/


----------



## invent (14 Abr 2015 às 00:33)

StormRic disse:


> Uma maravilha!
> Esta foi hoje? Quem é o autor?



Foram no sábado, várias imagens foram partilhados no Reddit e Imgur, a primeira não tem fonte certa e a segunda foi partilhado por ds8503.

Fica uma notícia sobre esta tempestade/super-célula 
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...wering-thunderstorms-explode-in-texas-photos/

Tem vídeos em timelapse e diversas imagens.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Abr 2015 às 19:34)

Lubbock, TX


Amarillo, TX


----------



## Geopower (14 Abr 2015 às 20:30)

Mais uma fotos da super célula em Lubbock, Texas no Sábado 11 de Abril. Brutal!

















fonte: http://www.wunderground.com/wximage/viewimages.html?gallery=vippict


----------



## João Pedro (14 Abr 2015 às 21:44)

StormRic disse:


> Uma maravilha!
> Esta foi hoje? Quem é o autor?


*US National Weather Service Lubbock Texas*
Timelapse original postado na página do Facebook.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Abr 2015 às 21:48)

Geopower disse:


> Mais uma fotos da super célula em Lubbock, Texas no Sábado 11 de Abril. Brutal!
> fonte: http://www.wunderground.com/wximage/viewimages.html?gallery=vippict


Fotos fantásticas! Vai de certeza ficar para a história esta!


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Abr 2015 às 22:57)

Acumulados de neve significativos podem ser registrados nas próximas 72 horas nas áreas mais altas dos estados de Utah, Colorado e Wyoming. 
A neve também é esperada para alguns locais dos estados de Montana, Idaho e Novo México.






Salt Lake City










Juliannewaters
@Julianneinmoab


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Abr 2015 às 23:30)

De 1º de Janeiro até 15 de Abril tivemos 98 tornados reportados nos EUA, abaixo da média que é de aproximadamente 230 tornados para este mesmo período.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Abr 2015 às 23:30)

Atualizando o mês de Abril:

2-3 de Abril: 8 EF0, 6 EF1 e 1 EF2
7-9 de Abril: 10 EF0, 13 EF1, 1 EF2 e 1 EF4+
11-14 de Abril: 5 EF0, 1 EF1 e 1 EF2

Três tornados no Kansas no dia 07 de Abril não foram classificados.
Praticamente todos os tornados ocorridos entre 11-14 de Abril ocorreram sem qualquer aviso.

O tornado de Rochelle/Fairdale ficou classificado como EF4, com ventos estimados em 322 km/h, no limite para EF5. 
Mais informações aqui: http://www.weather.gov/lot/15apr09


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Abr 2015 às 23:46)

Amanhã e sexta existe a possibilidade de tempo severo em boa parte do Texas e em uma pequena área do sul do Kansas e Colorado e também no oeste de Oklahoma. 
O maior risco de tornado será amanhã, na região do _panhandle _texano.


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Abr 2015 às 08:19)

Fica aqui uma foto que encontrei da base da Super célula em Lubbock, Texas


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Abr 2015 às 20:37)

Alerta de tornado em vigor para o_ panhandle_ do Texas e Oklahoma.
Um aviso de tornado está em vigor para os condados de Hutchinson e Roberts.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Abr 2015 às 20:42)

Primeiro tornado do dia confirmado a 27 km ao norte de Skellytown, TX.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Abr 2015 às 21:18)

O tornado ao norte de Skellytown, TX foi breve.
_Wall cloud_ próximo de Whitedeer, TX.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Abr 2015 às 23:16)

Entre três e quatro breves tornados foram relatados ao norte de Corpus Christi, TX.
Na área onde o alerta de tornado está em vigor, houve o registro de um tornado e alguns _gustnadoes_.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Abr 2015 às 23:27)

Duas tempestades apresentando forte rotação neste momento na região do_ panhandle_ texano.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Abr 2015 às 23:36)

Breves tornados sendo relatados nos arredores de Groom, TX.
Tornado confirmado a oeste de Pampa, próximo de Allison, TX.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Abr 2015 às 23:53)

McLean, TX
@btsullivan91


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Abr 2015 às 23:59)

NNE de Briscoe, TX
@258_Bowler


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Abr 2015 às 00:42)

Dois tornados foram confirmados próximo de Allison, TX, um está no norte e outro ao sul da cidade.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Abr 2015 às 00:58)

Sirenes soando em Wheeler, TX.
Possível tornado se aproximando da cidade.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Abr 2015 às 02:07)

8 tornados reportados hoje, além de centenas de reports de ventos fortes e granizo.
Houve registro de chuva forte, acompanhada de muito granizo em Wheeler, TX, o que causou inundações. 
Até o momento não houve confirmação de um tornado nos arredores da cidade.

Tornado confirmado próximo de Sayre, OK.
Um aviso de tornado está em vigor para Syracuse, KS.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Abr 2015 às 02:08)

Briscoe, TX/Allison, TX


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Abr 2015 às 02:13)

Tornado afetando oeste de Sayre, OK neste momento.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Abr 2015 às 02:16)

Tornado segue no chão.

_ ‏@NWSNorman _
_8:12 PM Tornado remains still confirmed ~ 5 miles SW of Sayre near I-40! Take your tornado precautions! Get in, get down, cover up!




_


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Abr 2015 às 02:22)

Tornado se dissipou.
O aviso de tornado segue em vigor, pois um novo tornado poderia se formar a qualquer momento.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Abr 2015 às 02:25)

Breve tornado foi reportado próximo de Syracuse, KS.
Reports de hoje até o momento:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Abr 2015 às 02:57)

Neste momento dois avisos de tornados em vigor. 
Um para a célula que gerou um breve tornado no Kansas e outra para a tempestade que está próximo de  Sweetwater, OK. 

Neste momento três alertas de tornados e tempestade severa em vigor.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Abr 2015 às 03:00)

Erick, OK / Sayre, OK


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Abr 2015 às 04:56)

Nenhum aviso de tornado está mais em vigor.
Além das centenas de reports de ventos fortes e granizo, tivemos 10 tornados reportados, quase todos breves e fracos.

Nesta sexta o tempo severo deve se concentrar principalmente no sul e centro do Texas. 
Tempestades mais fortes são esperadas também para parte de OK, KS, LA, CO e NE.






Até pelo menos domingo, há risco de ventos fortes, granizo e alguns tornados em parte da região das Grandes Planícies, Meio-Oeste e Costa do Golfo. 
Segunda e terça estão previstas para serem calmas, porém a partir de quarta as coisas podem mudar.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Abr 2015 às 05:12)

Algumas imagens das tempestades e tornados de hoje no Texas
@StephenNehrenz e @OUtornadoCooley






Nuvem-escudo


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Abr 2015 às 05:27)

Denver registrou neve hoje e pode voltar a registrar amanhã.
Vários acidentes ocorreram em estradas do estado de Wyoming.
@CBS4Lauren e @Rockies


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2015 às 00:09)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Algumas imagens das tempestades e tornados de hoje no Texas



 seu seguimento, recolha e apresentação de informação, imagens, videos, é excelente, como sempre! Muito obrigado!


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Abr 2015 às 18:51)

6 EF0 foram confirmados na quinta no Texas.
As pesquisas seguem em andamento no Kansas e em Oklahoma.

Ontem tivemos 8 tornados reportados, todos breves e fracos.
Os tornados foram registrados no Texas, Kansas e Colorado.
















Hoje o tempo severo deve afetar principalmente Texas, Kansas, Nebraska, Oklahoma e Colorado. 
A maior ameaça será granizo, porém tornados isolados podem ser registrados.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Abr 2015 às 05:33)

Ontem (18) tivemos 7 tornados reportados, todos breves e fracos.
Os tornados foram registrados no Texas, Mississippi e Colorado.






Algumas imagens registradas ontem (18).

Mineral Wells, TX.
@Chantilly70





Greensburg, Kansas.
Tami Britton,  @DKilloren e @AmaroKrista


----------



## StormRic (19 Abr 2015 às 05:47)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Algumas imagens registradas ontem (18).



 magníficas _shelf clouds_ !!


----------



## Orion (19 Abr 2015 às 18:53)

As nuvens não querem nada com a Califórnia hoje:






http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?project=aeronet&subset=Fresno.2015108.terra.1km


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Abr 2015 às 22:27)

Maiores ameaças hoje são granizo e ventos fortes, porém há um potencial tornádico de 5% em uma ampla área da Região Sudeste dos Estados Unidos.











Até o momento tivemos dezenas de reports de ventos fortes e granizo e também dois tornados reportados, um no Alabama e outro na Geórgia. 
Houve o registro de alguns danos na GA, AL, LA e SC causada por ventos fortes ou fracos tornados.






Três alertas de tornados em vigor neste momento, abrangendo áreas da  FL, GA, NC e SC. 
Alerta de tempestade severa em vigor, para parte do AR, LA, TX e OK.


----------



## Orion (19 Abr 2015 às 22:36)

Hoje no Golfo do México:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Abr 2015 às 18:41)

6 tornados confirmados ontem e centenas de reports de granizo e ventos fortes.
Uma morte ocorreu devido as tempestades de ontem, depois que uma árvore caiu sobre uma mulher.

Hoje as maiores ameaças novamente são granizo e ventos fortes, com uma pequena possibilidade de ocorrência de tornados.





Amanhã uma nova rodada de tempo severo irá se iniciar, porém só deve ser mais significativa a partir de quarta.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Abr 2015 às 18:47)

Aviso de tornado para Miami, FL.
Uma nuvem funil foi relatada.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Abr 2015 às 19:17)

Aviso de tornado para Miami foi cancelado, houve apenas o registro de nuvem funil.
Aviso de tornado em vigor ao norte de Atlanta, GA.


----------



## Orion (20 Abr 2015 às 20:05)




----------



## Geopower (20 Abr 2015 às 23:03)

Mais uma foto de _shelf cloud_ registada ontem em Mounds, Oklahoma.




Fonte: http://www.wunderground.com/wximage/mrwing13/785?gallery=VIPPICT


----------



## Orion (20 Abr 2015 às 23:13)

*Siberian fires bring red sunsets to Pacific Northwest*



> A fiery sunset greeted people in Washington Sunday.
> 
> The deep reddish color caught Seattle native Tim Durkan's eye. He photographed a handful of aerial shots of the sunset warming the city's skyline and shared them on CNN iReport.
> 
> The stunning sunsets were the result of raging wildfires in parts of Siberia.



http://edition.cnn.com/2015/04/20/us/siberia-fires-seattle-red-sunsets/index.html


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Abr 2015 às 07:29)

Nenhum tornado reportado hoje, apenas ventos fortes e granizo.
O NWS confirmou 17 tornados no domingo: 5 EF0, 10 EF1 e 2 EF2.
Os tornados foram registrados nos estados do Alabama, Louisiana, Flórida, Geórgia, Arkansas, Ohio e Carolina do Sul.
No sábado tivemos pelo menos 7 tornados, porém as pesquisas ainda estão em andamento e apenas um EF1 foi confirmado.
Na sexta tivemos pelo menos 6 tornados, porém as pesquisas ainda estão em andamento e nenhum foi ainda classificado.
Na quinta tivemos pelo menos 10 tornados, sendo que 8 foram classificados como EF0 e os outros dois ainda não receberam uma classificação.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Abr 2015 às 19:11)

Na segunda foi confirmado um EF1 na Flórida e ontem um fraco tornado foi registrado próximo de Desert Center, Califórnia.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Abr 2015 às 19:17)

Granizo grande e alguns tornados podem ser registrados hoje principalmente no norte do Texas. 
Sexta e sábado estão previstos para serem os dias mais perigosos, porém infelizmente devido ao trabalho não irei acompanhar.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Abr 2015 às 00:50)

Até o momento tivemos dois avisos de tornado.
O primeiro aviso foi ao sul de Amarillo, TX, onde um gustnado e uma nuvem funil foram vistas. O aviso já foi cancelado.
O segundo aviso ainda está em vigor e um tornado foi reportado ao norte de Roscoe, TX.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Abr 2015 às 05:10)

6 tornados reportados hoje, sendo todos breves e fracos.

 Roscoe,TX
Scotty Bailey


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Abr 2015 às 05:15)

Desert Center, California
 Russell Fischer


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Abr 2015 às 07:32)

Ontem tivemos três fracos tornados registrados, um na Flórida, outro no Colorado e um raro no Havaí.

Flórida
Richard Young





Havaí


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Abr 2015 às 07:58)

Tornados, granizo grande e ventos fortes podem ser registrados hoje principalmente nos estados do Kansas, Texas, Oklahoma, Arkansas e Louisiana. 
Há risco de tornados fortes/significativos para áreas muito populosas como Dallas–Fort Worth–Arlington, TX e Wichita, KS. 
Infelizmente devido ao trabalho não irei acompanhar.











Sábado o tempo severo deve se concentrar no norte do Mississippi, Geórgia e Alabama, sul do Missouri, Illinois e Indiana e boa parte do Kentucky e Tennessee. 
Há risco de tornados fortes/significativos.
 Infelizmente novamente não irei acompanhar devido ao trabalho.

Ao final da noite, irei trazer uma atualização sobre esses dois dias. 
Domingo e Segunda também tem potencial para tempo severo.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Abr 2015 às 19:10)

Primeiro alerta de tornado do dia em vigor para parte do Texas e Louisiana.
Uma supercélula isolada está sendo acompanhada já faz algum tempo, porém até o momento não houve o relato de algum tornado.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Abr 2015 às 07:40)

11 tornados reportados e dezenas de reports de ventos fortes e granizo, bem aquém do que era esperado.
Praticamente todos os tornados foram fracos, breves e em áreas rurais.
Houve o registro de alguns danos causados por ventos fortes e granizo.
Ao longo da madrugada há risco de tornados no Alabama e Mississippi.

Algumas imagens de hoje:



















@adhutchins, @KWCHLauren, @EduardoElTiempo


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Abr 2015 às 20:25)

Granizo grande, ventos fortes e alguns tornados possíveis hoje em parte do Meio-Oeste e Sudeste dos EUA.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Abr 2015 às 20:07)

Assim como sexta, o tempo severo no sábado foi bem aquém do que era esperado.
Tivemos centenas de reports de ventos fortes e granizo, porém nenhum tornado.

Granizo grande, tornados e ventos fortes podem ocorrer hoje principalmente na região central do Texas. Há risco de tornados fortes.
Devido ao trabalho, não irei acompanhar


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Abr 2015 às 20:59)

Tornado confirmado próximo de Cross Plains, TX.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Abr 2015 às 21:43)

Grande e violento tornado no chão próximo de May, TX

* NWS: LARGE AND EXTREMELYDANGEROUS #TORNADO near MayTX, moving E at 25 mph (3:34 pm CDT)*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Abr 2015 às 04:33)

Até o momento 15 tornados reportados, todos no Texas, sendo que 2 foram relatados como grandes tornados.





Neste momento um tornado está no chão próximo de Rio Vista, TX.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Abr 2015 às 04:53)

Tornado próximo de Rio Vista, TX está no chão a quase 1 hora e foi descrito por Storm Chasers como um grande tornado.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Abr 2015 às 04:57)

Dois tornados confirmados nos arredores de Rio Vista, TX.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Abr 2015 às 05:01)

Danos confirmados em Rio Vista, TX.
Grandview, TX está no caminho de um dos tornados.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Abr 2015 às 05:10)

Algumas imagens do tempo severo de 26/27 de Abril no Texas.
@jasonwheelertv, @PaigeMDuke, @Papagolash,@Lawrence_SVRHD, @kellydelay, @vondcastor e @JonDopplerWX


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Abr 2015 às 05:42)

Um tornado foi confirmado próximo de Grandview, TX e outro próximo de Blum, TX.
A supercélula que está gerando os tornados, tem um lento deslocamento.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Abr 2015 às 05:49)

Alguns Storm Chasers relataram que o tornado nos arredores de Rio Vista, TX em alguns momentos teve 1,5 km de largura, porém até o momento só existem fotos do momento em que o tornado se iniciou.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Abr 2015 às 07:08)

18 tornados relatados no dia 26/04.






O destaque da noite, foi essa louca tempestade que gerou vários tornados, granizo grande, chuvas fortes e inundações e ventos de até 160 km/h em alguns locais.
Tivemos a formação de um Bow echo, que pode causar muito vento e alguns fracos tornados.






Apesar dos reports de tornados fortes, até o momento nenhuma foto ou vídeo foi divulgada.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Abr 2015 às 07:12)

Stephenville TX

Dublin, TX


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Abr 2015 às 19:58)

Durante a madrugada e manhã tivemos dezenas de reports de ventos fortes no leste do Texas e oeste, sul e centro da Louisiana. 
Tivemos dois tornados reportados, um no Texas e outro na Louisiana.

Pesquisas já começaram a ser feitas e já confirmaram 4 tornados entre Glen Rose, TX e Rio Vista, TX. 
Os danos encontrados até o momento felizmente não foram significativos, pois os tornados se mantiveram na maior parte do tempo em áreas rurais. 

Rio Vista, TX


----------



## Orion (28 Abr 2015 às 16:01)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Mai 2015 às 21:20)

> Granizo grande, tornados e ventos fortes podem ocorrer hoje no Texas, Oklahoma, Kansas e Nebraska.
> Há risco de tornados fortes.
> 
> 
> ...





> Tornado confirmado próximo de  Ellsworth, KS
> 
> AO VIVO:





> Minutos atrás





> Tornado confirmado próximo de Cyril, OK.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Mai 2015 às 21:25)

Supercélula que gerou tornado próximo de Cyril, OK segue na direção da região metropolitana de OKC.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Mai 2015 às 21:33)

Transmissões ao vivo de OKC:
News9: http://www.news9.com/category/26718...lh.akamaihd.net/i/KWTV_1256@91154/master.m3u8
Koco: http://www.koco.com/news/koco-5-tracks-severe-weather/32009682
KFOR: http://kfor.com/on-air/live-streaming/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Mai 2015 às 21:36)

Potencial tornádico subiu para 10%.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Mai 2015 às 21:47)

Terceiro tornado do dia, reportado próximo de Ionia, KS.
Alguns danos foram reportados pelo tornado ocorrido mais cedo próximo de Ellsworth, KS.

Supercélula que segue em direção a região metropolitana de OKC se enfraqueceu, mas segue sendo acompanhada.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Mai 2015 às 22:07)

Mankato, KS minutos atrás: http://www.severestudios.com/player/larry.bell/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Mai 2015 às 22:25)

Felipe F disse:
			
		

> Supercélula que segue em direção a região metropolitana de OKC se enfraqueceu, mas segue sendo acompanhada.


Rotação aumentando novamente, tempestade segue sendo acompanhada.
4 tornados reportados hoje até o momento, três no Kansas e um em Oklahoma.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Mai 2015 às 22:27)

Mankato, KS / Ellsworth, KS
Scott Mitchell


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Mai 2015 às 22:30)

Quinto tornado do dia reportado próximo de Roseland, NE.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Mai 2015 às 22:37)

Felipe F disse:
			
		

> Felipe F disse:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tornado no chão próximo de Amber, OK.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Mai 2015 às 22:42)

Bridge Creek, Moore, Newcastle e Norman estão no caminho dessa perigosa tempestade.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Mai 2015 às 22:49)

Tornado se aproximando de Bridge Creek, OK


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Mai 2015 às 22:58)

Hook echo impressionante


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Mai 2015 às 23:01)

Confirmado tornado a noroeste de Wichita, KS


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Mai 2015 às 23:04)

*
502pm - TORNADO EMERGENCY for Newcastle and Bridge Creek! Deadly serious situation! Damage on the turnpike!*


----------



## Vince (6 Mai 2015 às 23:05)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Hook echo impressionante




Brutal a imagem de radar com esse "hook" tão bem definido, situação extrema certamente.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Mai 2015 às 23:06)

Grande e violento tornado se aproximando das cidades envolto em chuva.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Mai 2015 às 23:15)




----------



## Orion (6 Mai 2015 às 23:18)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Bridge Creek, Moore, Newcastle e Norman estão no caminho dessa perigosa tempestade.



Pobre comunidade a de Moore. Nos últimos anos tem tido pouco descanso.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Mai 2015 às 23:24)

Entre 3 e 4 tornados reportados no Kansas nos últimos 30 minutos.
Um tornado reportado também no estado de Nebraska


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Mai 2015 às 23:27)

Tornado ainda no chão em Oklahoma.
Danos foram relatados entre Bridge Creek e Amber, OK.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Mai 2015 às 23:35)

18 tornados reportados até o momento.
Pelo menos dois seguem no chão.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Mai 2015 às 23:37)

Aviso de tornado para Norman e Moore, OK.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Mai 2015 às 23:44)

Tornado ainda no chão em Oklahoma, próximo de Norman, OK.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Mai 2015 às 23:46)

Forte tornado confirmado próximo de Scandia, KS.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Mai 2015 às 23:48)

Tornado confirmado a oeste de Wichita, KS.
Tornado em Oklahoma segue no chão.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Mai 2015 às 23:56)

Neste momento seguimos com dois tornados no chão, um próximo de Norman, OK e outro próximo de Scandia, KS.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Mai 2015 às 00:01)

Scandia, KS ( tornado muito forte sendo relatado)





Norman, OK


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Mai 2015 às 00:19)

Não há confirmação se o tornado entre Norman e Moore, OK segue no chão.
Tornado que estava próximo de Scandia, KS está se aproximando de Chester, NE.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Mai 2015 às 00:25)

Possível tornado se aproximando de Hebron, NE.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Mai 2015 às 00:28)

Hardy, Nebraska 
Brandon Lovegrove


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Mai 2015 às 00:37)

Hardy, Nebraska


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Mai 2015 às 00:42)

Nova tempestade se desenvolveu próximo de Chickasha , OK.






Tornado confirmado próximo de Canton, OK.
Danos causados por tornados foram relatados no Kansas, Nebraska e Oklahoma.
Danos foram relatados próximos de Hebron, NE e não há reports de danos próximo de Chester, NE.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Mai 2015 às 00:50)

Tornado confirmado próximo de Verden, OK
Ao vivo: http://www.severestudios.com/player/tammy.bethel/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Mai 2015 às 00:57)

Chickasha, OK


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Mai 2015 às 01:02)

Tornado confirmado próximo de Wakita, OK.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Mai 2015 às 01:12)

Burrton, Kansas


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Mai 2015 às 01:18)

Scandia, Kansas


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Mai 2015 às 01:33)

3 avisos de tornado em vigor neste momento.
Nuvem funil foi vista próximo de Wakita, OK e Amber, OK.
Um tornado foi confirmado próximo de Munden, KS.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Mai 2015 às 01:53)

33 tornados reportados.
Tornado confirmado próximo de Norway, KS.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Mai 2015 às 01:55)

Breves tornados sendo relatados em Bridge Creek, OK.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Mai 2015 às 02:02)

Aviso de tornado para o sudoeste Oklahoma City.
Tornado no chão novamente em  Bridge Creek, OK.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Mai 2015 às 02:19)

36 tornados reportados.
Um possível tornado ocorreu no sudoeste de Oklahoma City e a tempestade em  Bridge Creek, OK segue produzindo breves tornados. 
Um tornado foi confirmado próximo de Daykin, NE.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Mai 2015 às 02:31)

Jamestown, KS


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Mai 2015 às 02:35)

Newcastle, OK


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Mai 2015 às 02:49)

Tornado no chão em Valley Brook, OK


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Mai 2015 às 02:57)

Tornado em Valley Brook, OK aparentemente já se dissipou.
Tornado confirmado em Lake Kickapoo, TX.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Mai 2015 às 03:01)

Tempestades seguem afetando a região metropolitana de OKC.
Pelo menos dois avisos de tornado estão em vigor para a região neste momento.
Destaque também para os acumulados de chuva significativos e grandes inundações.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Mai 2015 às 03:41)

Aproximadamente 40 tornados reportados hoje.

Danos em Bridge Creek, OK entre EF2 e EF3 na minha opinião.
Danos significativos causados por tornados também foram reportados em outras áreas de Oklahoma e também no Kansas e Nebraska.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Mai 2015 às 03:54)

Não bastasse os tornados e grandes inundações, tigres, leopardos e outros animais selvagens podem ter escapado do Tiger Safari em Tuttle, OK.

Acumulado de chuva em 6 horas em Tuttle, OK supera 200 mm.
Acumulados superiores a 100 mm podem ocorrer na região metropolitana de OKC nas próximas horas


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Mai 2015 às 03:58)

75 feridos no tornado que afetou Valley Brook, OK.
Forte tornado relatado próximo de Throckmorton, TX.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Mai 2015 às 05:54)

Até o momento tivemos aproximadamente 100 avisos de tornados, sendo que um segue em vigor em Oklahoma.
Até o momento 50 tornados reportados, com danos relatados nos estados do Kansas, Oklahoma, Texas e Nebraska.
Número de feridos é incerto, varia entre 12 e 75, todos de um Parque de trailers que foi atingido por um tornado em Oklahoma.
Há relatos de feridos graves e mortes nesse Parque de trailers, porém as informações ainda estão bem confusas.
Os animais selvagens que escaparam do Tiger Safari em Tuttle, OK foram capturados.
A chuva já diminuiu na região metropolitana de OKC.
O tempo severo deve seguir nos próximos dias.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Mai 2015 às 05:56)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Mai 2015 às 09:11)

*DIA 3 - SÁBADO - RISCO MODERADO*

...SUMMARY...
   A SEVERE WEATHER OUTBREAK APPEARS POSSIBLE ACROSS PARTS OF THE GREAT
   PLAINS ON SATURDAY. WIDESPREAD INTENSE THUNDERSTORMS SHOULD DEVELOP
   OVER PORTIONS OF OKLAHOMA...KANSAS...AND TEXAS DURING THE AFTERNOON.
* TORNADOES...VERY LARGE HAIL...AND DAMAGING WINDS* ARE LIKELY IN THESE
   AREAS.


   SUPPORT A RELATIVELY HIGH CONFIDENCE FORECAST OF NUMEROUS INTENSE
   STORMS/SUPERCELLS CAPABLE OF PRODUCING *VERY LARGE/DAMAGING HAIL AND
   A FEW STRONG/LONGER-LIVED TORNADOES IN THE MODERATE RISK AREA*.


----------



## Geopower (7 Mai 2015 às 17:23)

video sobre o tornado em Oklahoma, ontem :
http://www.jn.pt/live/Atualidade/default.aspx?content_id=4555041


----------



## Geopower (7 Mai 2015 às 17:33)

Valley Center, Kansas. Quarta-feira, 6 Maio, 2015






Enid, Oklahoma. Quarta-feira, 6 Maio, 2015


Fonte: http://www.wunderground.com/wximage/viewimages.html?gallery=vippict


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Mai 2015 às 19:10)

Por curiosidade vi este site por causa das descargas eléctricas e é impressionante a quantidade de descargas no estado de Oklahoma... 

http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=en&page=1

Sem dúvida, vai ser um dia movimentado quanto a tornados nesta zona dos E.U.A....


----------



## Orion (8 Mai 2015 às 03:55)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Mai 2015 às 05:28)

11 tornado reportados ontem, sendo que houve o registro de um forte tornado ao norte da região metropolitana de Dallas/Fort Worth.
Houve o registro de alguns danos no Texas e pelo menos uma pessoa ferida devido as tempestades.










Tiffany Null


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Mai 2015 às 05:37)

SPC atualizou durante ontem à tarde, sexta para um dia moderado. 
Sábado foi mantido como risco moderado, mas tem boas chances de ser o primeiro dia de alto risco de 2015. 
O tempo severo deve ainda seguir no Domingo e Segunda.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Mai 2015 às 07:27)

Risco moderado em vigor para parte de OK e TX hoje.
Todas as ameaças são possíveis ( Potencial Tornádico: 10%, Ventos Destrutivos: 30% e Granizo grande: 45%).






Risco moderado mantido para OK, KS e TX no sábado, porém mais a leste do que era previsto anteriormente.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Mai 2015 às 19:58)

Risco moderado ampliado, sendo granizo grande a maior ameaça.
Alerta de tornado está em vigor para parte de OK, TX e NM, com moderadas chances de ocorrência de tornados.
Devido ao trabalho, não irei acompanhar.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Mai 2015 às 07:48)

Sexta foi muito aquém do que se era esperado. Tivemos apenas 4 tornados reportados e algumas centenas de reports de ventos fortes e granizo. O MCS de quinta, acabou atrapalhando a formação das tempestades, já que ele fez com que houvesse uma grande cobertura de nuvens, impedindo um maior aquecimento e a desestabilização da atmosfera.

SPC mantém risco moderado para este sábado, sendo granizo grande a maior ameaça. Ventos fortes e tornados também podem ocorrer, porém o SPC já não menciona o risco de tornados fortes. 
(Potencial Tornádico: 10%, Ventos Destrutivos: 15% e Granizo grande: 45%).


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Mai 2015 às 19:51)

SPC retirou o risco moderado para este sábado (Potencial Tornádico: 10%, Ventos Destrutivos: 15% e Granizo grande: 30%).






Dois alertas de tornados estão em vigor para parte do CO, KS, NE, OK e TX. 
Um tornado foi confirmado próximo de Crowley, Colorado. 
Devido ao trabalho não irei acompanhar.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Mai 2015 às 06:50)

O tornado outbreak acabou se confirmando.
50 tornados reportados até o momento, sendo que no mínimo um foi significativo. 
Os tornados ocorreram no Kansas, Texas, Colorado, Oklahoma e Nebraska.
O tornado que afetou Cisco, TX provocou uma morte e deixou uma pessoa gravemente ferida. 






Alguns tornados ocorridos hoje:

Cisco, TX













































@Basehunters, @theDylanCooper, @gensiniwx, @jhughes722 e @MTsevereweather.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Mai 2015 às 22:24)

Risco moderado em vigor para parte do Texas hoje.
Granizo grande será a maior ameaça, porém tornados e ventos fortes também podem ser registrados.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Mai 2015 às 22:24)

9 tornados reportados hoje até o momento.
Danos foram registrados em Denton, TX e Delmont, SD.
Os danos em Delmont, SD foram significativos e houve três feridos.


----------



## Vince (10 Mai 2015 às 22:48)

Pelo que vejo os chasers da Associação Troposfera já andam na estrada.
Hoje a previsão é de instabilidade fraca/moderada, de qualquer forma sigam em directo:
http://www.troposfera.pt/index.php/no-caminho-dos-tornados/acompanhamento-em-directo

Já deu para perceber que já fizeram muitos quilómetros como é habitual nestas caçadas.
Há pouco estavam na estrada 69 entre Bells a caminho de Deninson, quase na fronteira entre Texas e Oklahoma, parecem agora continuar a ir para norte para o estado de Oklahoma.






Dirigiam-se para uma zona aonde andavam andavam umas células, mas parece que chegaram tarde.
Se calhar reposicionam-se mais a norte a ver se se formam novas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Mai 2015 às 01:37)

12 tornados reportados até o momento.
Esta supercélula pode estar produzindo um forte tornado agora em Oklahoma.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Mai 2015 às 01:56)

Tempestade passou por Red Oak, OK.
Até o momento não há relatos de um tornado nesta tempestade.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Mai 2015 às 01:59)

Um tornado foi confirmado já faz alguns minutos no estado de Iowa.
Há relatos de danos em Lake City.


----------



## AnDré (11 Mai 2015 às 02:12)

Temos um grupo de portugueses no terreno! 

Neste momento estão a transmitir em directo a partir do norte de Dallas:






Imagens em directo:
http://www.troposfera.pt/index.php/no-caminho-dos-tornados/acompanhamento-em-directo


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Mai 2015 às 02:15)

AnDré disse:


> Temos um grupo de portugueses no terreno!
> 
> Neste momento estão a transmitir em directo a partir do norte de Dallas:
> 
> ...



Essa estrutura que eles estão a filmar não é uma shelf cloud?


----------



## AnDré (11 Mai 2015 às 02:24)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Essa estrutura que eles estão a filmar não é uma shelf cloud?


Não me parece.

Eles estão virados para oeste, e a nebulosidade vem de sul para norte.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Mai 2015 às 04:10)

Um tornado atingiu a cidade de Van, TX.
Há relatos de danos e feridos.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Mai 2015 às 04:41)

Outro aviso de tornado para Van, TX.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Mai 2015 às 05:24)

Aviso para Van já expirou.
Sem confirmação se um segundo tornado atingiu a cidade.
Há informações de mais de 20 feridos.

Casa onde 8 pessoas ficaram levemente feridas


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Mai 2015 às 07:24)

26 tornados reportados ontem, com danos registrados no Texas, Oklahoma, Dakota do Sul e Iowa.
Tornados podem ser registrados durante a madrugada em parte do Texas, Arkansas e Louisiana.






Nesta segunda a maior possibilidade de tornados está prevista para ser nos estados de Ohio, Michigan e Indiana.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Mai 2015 às 18:48)

2 mortos e 8 desaparecidos pelo tornado que atingiu Van, TX.
2 mortos e dois gravemente feridos em um tornado que atingiu Nashville, AR.

Alerta de tornado está em vigor para parte de IN, KY, MI e OH. 
A maior ameaça hoje será ventos fortes.






Outro surto de tempo severo é esperado para sexta e sábado.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Mai 2015 às 19:07)

Classificação de alguns tornados ocorridos durante essa sequência de tornados outbreaks:

Quarta:
Bridge Creek/ Newcastle - EF2
OKC - EF2
Mount Hope, KS - EF3
Munden, KS -  _High-end_ EF3

Sábado:
Cisco, TX: EF3 (preliminar)

Domingo:
Delmont, SD - _High-end_ EF2
Van, TX - ?
Nashville, AR - EF2 (preliminar)

Até ontem tivemos 160 tornados reportados em Maio.


----------



## Orion (12 Mai 2015 às 01:35)

> Thus far we've seen about 150 preliminary tornado reports for May, compared to an average for the entire month of 173 during the last three years (2012 - 2014). After Sunday's tornadoes, our preliminary total for the year is now around 400, just below the "inflation-adjusted" average for this point in the year. The average year-to-date total in that database climbs to around 600 by May 31. It would take a very busy last half of May to reach that point, but given the model indications for this coming weekend, and the longer-range suggestions of continued upper-level troughiness in the West, I wouldn't rule it out.



http://portuguese.wunderground.com/blog/JeffMasters/comment.html?entrynum=2983

*January-February 2015 Sees Fewest U.S. Tornadoes in Over a Decade*

http://www.weather.com/storms/tornado/news/tornado-drought-january-february-2015



> This is mostly due to an incredibly and record-breakingly slow first three months of the year. A total of just 41 tornadoes touched down in January, February and March, far below the typical 150+ tornado count more typical for the first quarter of the year. Through Monday, however, April had 173 tornadoes (according to the Storm Prediction Center), slightly above three-year averages for the same timespan.



http://news.weathernationtv.com/2015/04/28/tornado-season-date-remains-well-average/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Mai 2015 às 20:26)

Na segunda tivemos três tornados, na terça nenhum e na quarta dois.
Hoje há risco de tornado no Texas.

Entre sexta e domingo o tempo severo deve ser mais significativo.

Sex






Sáb





Dom


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Mai 2015 às 07:49)

Ontem tivemos apenas 1 tornado reportado.

Um risco "melhorado" está em vigor hoje para parte de NE e SD.
5% tornado / 30% vento / 30% granizo


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Mai 2015 às 20:14)

Um tornado afetou  Gregory, TX, cidade próxima de Corpus Christi.
Pelo menos três pessoas ficaram feridas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Mai 2015 às 06:04)

8 tornados reportados ontem, com o registro de alguns danos e três feridos no Texas.
O tornado mais significativo ocorreu próximo de Torrington, Wyoming, onde houve registro de alguns danos.






https://www.facebook.com/JimLaDue/posts/10153821170013776


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Mai 2015 às 07:58)

Risco moderado em vigor para oeste e centro do Kansas e Oklahoma, sul de Nebraska e uma pequena área do norte do Texas.

Há risco de muitos tornados, podendo alguns serem fortes e de longa duração. 
Granizo grande e ventos fortes também podem ser registrados.

Se a área a frente da  _dry line_ conseguir se desestabilizar de forma significativa, poderíamos ter um_ upgrade_ para alto risco.












Devido ao trabalho não irei acompanhar  :


----------



## Vince (16 Mai 2015 às 09:56)

Parece o dia mais instável até agora para o pessoal da Troposfera que está nos EUA



> ...SUMMARY...
> AN OUTBREAK OF SEVERE THUNDERSTORMS IS EXPECTED ACROSS THE PLAINS
> STATES SATURDAY INTO SATURDAY NIGHT...FROM PARTS OF NEBRASKA
> SOUTHWARD TO TEXAS. RISKS WILL INCLUDE VERY LARGE HAIL...DAMAGING
> ...


----------



## guimeixen (16 Mai 2015 às 19:05)

Aparecem no site TVN Weather, só que para já estão desconectados.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Mai 2015 às 19:46)

Convecção durante a manhã possivelmente atrapalhou um pouco o potencial para hoje, mas o risco segue elevado de fortes tempestades e tornados.





SPC menciona a possibilidade de tornados fortes amanhã para Minnesota e Wisconsin.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Mai 2015 às 19:53)

Primeiro Tornado Watch emitido agora:






Primeiro tornado do dia reportado ao norte de  Silverton, TX.


----------



## AnDré (16 Mai 2015 às 23:15)

O grupo de portugueses, da associação TROPOSFERA, está muito perto de uma célula em grande desenvolvimento:






Link para o streaming: http://www.troposfera.pt/index.php/no-caminho-dos-tornados/acompanhamento-em-directo


----------



## Vince (16 Mai 2015 às 23:49)

Formou-se um wedge-tornado em Elmer, uns 25km a oeste da última posição transmitida por eles (ligeiramente a norte de Frederick)


----------



## AnDré (17 Mai 2015 às 00:37)

Andam lá perto, sim:


----------



## Vince (17 Mai 2015 às 00:42)

O hook dessa supercélula do tornado desfez-se-se poucos quilómetros a norte de onde estavam (entre Freerick e Snyder)


----------



## Orion (17 Mai 2015 às 02:16)

Emissão em direto:

http://kfor.com/on-air/live-streaming/


----------



## Orion (17 Mai 2015 às 02:17)

*What Tornado Season Looks Like in 5 Seconds *

*





http://www.weather.com/science/weather-explainers/news/tornado-season-explained-gif*


----------



## Orion (17 Mai 2015 às 02:19)




----------



## Orion (17 Mai 2015 às 02:20)

Imagens e vídeos em:

https://www.facebook.com/kfor4


----------



## StormRic (17 Mai 2015 às 02:36)

Depois rumaram a sul mas voltaram para norte e viraram para Este e novamente para sul por uma estrada secundária, mas novamente para Este neste momento, o outro aviso a sul foi descontinuado:






anteriormente...









Está a ficar noite rapidamente, por dois motivos... 

Edição: desapareceram do mapa em Lawton, estacionaram.


----------



## Orion (17 Mai 2015 às 02:46)

Outras estações de TV de Oklahoma que se focam com especial atenção nos tornados:

https://www.facebook.com/koco5

https://www.facebook.com/NEWS9

https://www.facebook.com/foxokc


----------



## Orion (17 Mai 2015 às 02:52)

No satélite:

Texas:






Oklahoma (canto inferior direito):






Os dois estados são contíguos. Oklahoma está a norte do Texas. Como tal fica mais ou menos assim:


----------



## Orion (17 Mai 2015 às 02:59)




----------



## Orion (17 Mai 2015 às 03:20)

http://www.californiadrought.org/drought/current-conditions/

No dia 16 de Maio:


----------



## Orion (17 Mai 2015 às 03:21)

*El Niño likely to stick around, could ease drought in Calif.*

http://www.usatoday.com/story/weather/2015/05/15/el-nino-forecast-california-drought/27390955/
*
El Nino Delivers Drought-Busting but Flooding Rain to Texas; California May be Next*

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/el-nino-texas-california-beneficial-rain-drought/47173554


----------



## Orion (17 Mai 2015 às 03:24)

*Water Theft Becomes Common Consequence of Ongoing California Drought*

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/stealing-water-california-drought/46978449


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Mai 2015 às 06:41)

25 tornados reportados e dezenas de reports de ventos fortes e granizo, aquém do que se era esperado.






O tornado mais significativo deste sábado foi possivelmente o ocorrido entre Elmer-Tipton, que foi forte e de longa duração.
Houve registro de danos em áreas rurais.
Raxpol gravou dados desse tornado.






Além de Oklahoma, danos causados por tornados também foram registrados nos estados do Texas, Kansas, Missouri e Minnesota.
Até o momento não há registro de feridos ou fatalidades.
Há risco de tornados ao longo da madrugada nos estados do KS, MO, TX, AR e OK.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Mai 2015 às 07:08)

Tornado  Elmer-Tipton
@SimonStormRider, @stormchaserQ, @jcr4522


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Mai 2015 às 07:19)

Alguns vídeos de hoje:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Mai 2015 às 07:20)




----------



## Vince (17 Mai 2015 às 08:51)

A instabilidade mantém-se ainda a esta hora, a progredir para Leste em vários Estados,  maior risco agora tem sido sobretudo inundações


----------



## StormRic (17 Mai 2015 às 16:20)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> O tornado mais significativo deste sábado foi possivelmente o ocorrido entre Elmer-Tipton, que foi forte e de longa duração.
> Houve registro de danos em áreas rurais.





Felipe Freitas disse:


> Tornado Elmer-Tipton
> @SimonStormRider, @stormchaserQ, @jcr4522





Felipe Freitas disse:


> Alguns vídeos de hoje:



Este tornado terminou o seu rasto quase a cruzar a rota da equipa da Troposfera. Tê-lo-ão avistado?


----------



## ecobcg (17 Mai 2015 às 23:57)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> 25 tornados reportados e dezenas de reports de ventos fortes e granizo, aquém do que se era esperado.
> 
> O tornado mais significativo deste sábado foi possivelmente o ocorrido entre Elmer-Tipton, que foi forte e de longa duração.
> Houve registro de danos em áreas rurais.
> ...





StormRic disse:


> Este tornado terminou o seu rasto quase a cruzar a rota da equipa da Troposfera. Tê-lo-ão avistado?



Infelizmente esse tornado dissipou-se mesmo antes de o podermos visualizar ou então estava inserido no meio da precipitação e não o conseguimos ver, mas estávamos mesmo no local certo para o ver. Ainda filmámos um inicio de funnel cloud, sinal que a supercélula ainda estava a tentar "fabricar" mais qualquer coisa...











A foto de cima foi uma das que tiramos no local indicado na imagem de radar em cima.
Foi quase...


----------



## Orion (18 Mai 2015 às 20:18)




----------



## Orion (19 Mai 2015 às 21:02)




----------



## StormRic (19 Mai 2015 às 21:26)

http://www.troposfera.pt/index.php/no-caminho-dos-tornados/acompanhamento-em-directo






A >120Km/h na highway 82 . O objectivo será a célula de Purcell (a sul de Oklahoma City)?


----------



## StormRic (19 Mai 2015 às 21:35)

Talvez seja a célula a leste de Vernon, parece estar a crescer, já deve estar a dar um belo espectáculo:




E vai ser esta mesmo, já está vermelha, têm de acelerar bem:


Spoiler: Mapa


----------



## StormRic (19 Mai 2015 às 21:45)

Debaixo de chuva na junção com a 25, seguem pela 82 para Wichita e provavelmente depois virarão para a 44.

Não, errei, vão mesmo pela 25, caminho mais curto directo ao "monstro"!

Daqui a pouco quando saírem da chuva e tiverem passado Kamay devem ligar a câmara:




Célula cada vez mais interessante, faltam só 30 Km:


----------



## StormRic (19 Mai 2015 às 22:05)

Já estão em Electra. O problema agora é passar o Red River. Se calhar teria sido melhor opção seguirem pela 82 e 44?
Estão só a 20Km, o aspecto deve ser impressionante.
Mas os avisos caíram. 
Não, ainda estão lá os avisos, reposicionaram-se.
Nesta altura já seguem pela 240, rumo a leste.


----------



## StormRic (19 Mai 2015 às 22:37)

Posição espectacular neste momento, entre duas células, uma a vermelho a NW e outra a amarelo a SE, sobre Wichita Falls:





A célula a vermelho vai intersectar a 44, a de Wichita poderá ficar interessante pela altura em passar sobre a 70, o ponto de decisão será Randlett.
Mas mesmo agora novo aviso vermelho para a célula de Grandfield. A escolha deve estar feita.
Neste momento estamos ao rubro!





Streaming on! 

"Temos quase tornado!!"


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Mai 2015 às 22:45)

StormRic disse:


> Posição espectacular neste momento, entre duas células, uma a vermelho a NW e outra a amarelo a SE, sobre Wichita Falls:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Acabam de entrar em direto!
E isto já é uma shelf cloud ou é só uma base de nuvens bastante robusta?


----------



## StormRic (19 Mai 2015 às 22:54)

Vermelho para a célula de Wichita também.

Viraram para a 70.

A célula a sul está mais jovem e mais potente que a de Cookietown neste momento.

Talvez virar para a 65.

Ou 81.


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Mai 2015 às 23:21)

A sul de Oklahoma  -  shelf cloud brutal!!


----------



## StormRic (19 Mai 2015 às 23:44)

Joaopaulo disse:


> A sul de Oklahoma - shelf cloud brutal!!



É a célula que eles estiveram a seguir, mas um pouco mais afastados.


----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2015 às 00:39)

Neste momento estacionados em Comanche, têm vindo pela 81 para norte. Está agora a sul uma célula em movimento para ENE com aviso de tornado (vermelho). Apanharam bastante chuva ao longo da 81.
Há várias células a sudoeste, uma com aviso amarelo (trovoada severa), em deslocamento para Nordeste/Les-nordeste.





Retomaram a 53 para oeste. Mantém-se os mesmos avisos.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Mai 2015 às 06:25)

Atualizando:
Sábado tivemos 50 tornados reportados, no domingo nenhum e na segunda três.

Hoje para minha surpresa tivemos muitos tornados reportados, até o momento 27, com danos reportados no Texas.
Uma pessoa ficou ferida em Giddings, TX.









Risco de tornados segue nesta quarta, podendo ser um dia semelhante a essa terça.
Na sexta, sábado e domingo devemos ter outro surto de tempo severo, com todas as ameaças possíveis (tornados, ventos fortes e granizo grande).


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Mai 2015 às 04:47)

273 tornados reportados até ontem neste mês de Maio, porém vale lembrar que o número de tornados confirmados sempre costuma ser menor. 

Classificação de alguns tornados ocorridos durante esse mês até o momento.

Quarta - 06/05:
Bridge Creek/ Newcastle, OK - EF3
OKC, OK - EF3
Mount Hope, KS - EF3
Munden, KS - High-end EF3

Sábado - 09/05:
Cisco, TX: EF3 

Domingo -  10/05:
Delmont, SD - High-end EF2
Van, TX - EF3
Nashville, AR - EF2 

Sábado - 16/05:
 Elmer-Tipton, OK - EF2

Tornado Elmer-Tipton, OK era obviamente mais forte que EF2, porém felizmente por se manter em áreas rurais, não afetou nenhum local em que pudesse causar danos mais significativos.
NWS já confirmou 11 tornados ontem. Quatro EF-1s e sete EF-0s.
Hoje tivemos um tornado reportado.


----------



## StormRic (23 Mai 2015 às 19:34)

A equipa Troposfera está no terreno:
http://www.troposfera.pt/index.php/no-caminho-dos-tornados/acompanhamento-em-directo


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Mai 2015 às 20:09)

De quarta até ontem tivemos poucos tornados reportados, o maior destaque está sendo as chuvas.
Dois alertas de tornados em vigor neste momento, um para o leste do Colorado e outro para o Sudoeste de Oklahoma e parte do Panhandle texano.


----------



## StormRic (23 Mai 2015 às 20:51)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> e outro para o Sudoeste de Oklahoma e parte do Panhandle texano.



É mesmo aí que está a equipa Troposfera, em _standby_, perto de Childress.
Por enquanto só há avisos de _flash flooding_ mais a nordeste.





Rolam agora para norte pela 83, estão a passar Childress.

Viraram para oeste pela 287. Deve estar estar a chover bem.


----------



## StormRic (23 Mai 2015 às 21:36)

Streaming on!

Temos acção!
http://www.troposfera.pt/index.php/no-caminho-dos-tornados/acompanhamento-em-directo

Voltaram para Childress e tomaram a 83 para norte, linha de células a oeste a cerca de 10/15 Km.


----------



## ajrebelo (23 Mai 2015 às 21:54)

Boas malta ,
Queremos dar um abraço aí à malta que nos está a seguir .
Vamos continuado a transmitir em directo sempre que as conficões estiverem boas.
Abraço


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Mai 2015 às 06:43)

11 tornados reportados hoje, com alguns danos registrados em Oklahoma.
Tornado ocorrido próximo de Minco, Oklahoma, foi por um breve momento um grande tornado.











Os acumulados de chuva significativos  que estão sendo registrados, estão causando graves inundações no Texas, Oklahoma e Kansas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Mai 2015 às 04:19)

Forte Tornado passou bem próximo da cidade e agora está ao norte de Plains, Kansas.
@islivingston, @ConnorMcCrorey e @TornadoGreg











http://i.imgur.com/ApwD4HR.jpg


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Mai 2015 às 04:36)

Achei que fosse mais uma vez um relato exagerado de Storm Chasers, mas desta vez era verdade.
Tornado provavelmente permanece no chão.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Mai 2015 às 05:07)

Rotação havia se enfraquecido, porém voltou a se fortalecer.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Mai 2015 às 05:35)

Duas áreas apresentando rotação neste momento.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Mai 2015 às 05:57)

Célula se aproximando de Ensign


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Mai 2015 às 06:04)

Ensign prestes a ser atingida pelo tornado


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Mai 2015 às 06:12)

Tornado felizmente passou ao sul de Ensign.
Porém há relatos de ter se dissipado pouco antes de chegar na cidade.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Mai 2015 às 06:19)

Rotação novamente aumentando.
Célula se dirigindo para Dodge City, KS.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Mai 2015 às 06:44)

Célula segue apresentando rotação ao sul de Dodge City, KS, porém a linha de tempestades já alcançou essa célula que esteve ativa por cerca de 2 horas e a ameaça de tornado deve diminuir.
Reports de ontem (24):


----------



## Orion (25 Mai 2015 às 18:18)




----------



## Orion (25 Mai 2015 às 18:21)




----------



## Orion (25 Mai 2015 às 20:57)

Já vai em 13 mortos:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/mundo/noticias/2015/05/150525_mexico_tornado_acuna_ep


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2015 às 21:27)

Troposfera na estrada! Muita actividade.

http://www.troposfera.pt/index.php/no-caminho-dos-tornados/acompanhamento-em-directo


----------



## Orion (25 Mai 2015 às 22:12)

http://abcnews.go.com/US/waterspout-hits-ground-florida-hurls-bouncy-castle-air/story?id=31292235


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2015 às 22:17)

Grande chuvada daquela frente em Dallas/Fort Worth, deve estar bem difícil conduzir e ver alguma coisa. Pode haver inundações rápidas até.


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2015 às 22:26)

Orion disse:


> http://abcnews.go.com/US/waterspout-hits-ground-florida-hurls-bouncy-castle-air/story?id=31292235



Que momento terrível, espero que as crianças fiquem bem, foi tão repentino e dissimulado que realmente não deve ter dado hipótese de perceber o que ia acontecer. Acho incrível como em condições favoráveis à ocorrência destes fenómenos  haja tal afluência àquelas praias, que eu conheço, e mantendo em funcionamento atracções daquele tipo.


----------



## Orion (25 Mai 2015 às 22:27)

4 feridos em tornado em Fort Lauderdale. Os tornados são mais facilmente acompanhados aqui:

http://www.spc.noaa.gov/climo/reports/today.html

Portal geral:

http://www.spc.noaa.gov/


----------



## Orion (25 Mai 2015 às 22:47)

Ontem:


----------



## Orion (25 Mai 2015 às 23:13)




----------



## Orion (26 Mai 2015 às 15:41)




----------



## Orion (26 Mai 2015 às 15:42)




----------



## Orion (26 Mai 2015 às 15:43)




----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Mai 2015 às 22:46)

Streaming da equipa troposfera neste momento:
http://www.troposfera.pt/index.php/no-caminho-dos-tornados/acompanhamento-em-directo


----------



## Orion (27 Mai 2015 às 00:37)

No topo da imagem está a célula onde a equipa espera ver um tornado:


----------



## Orion (27 Mai 2015 às 00:45)




----------



## Orion (27 Mai 2015 às 00:46)

https://tvnweather.com/live

Mike Olbinski tem a célula na câmara.


----------



## Orion (27 Mai 2015 às 01:03)

Imagens radar:

http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/radar.php?rid=fws&product=N1P&overlay=11101111&loop=no


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2015 às 01:06)

Troposfera em cima do evento:


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2015 às 01:14)

Seguem para Stephenville, devem virar na 281 ou 377. Entretanto estes apanham com a bátega em cima, até faz ondas:


----------



## Vince (27 Mai 2015 às 01:14)

Parece que foram para sul.
Se calhar fizeram bem, há dois tipos que estavam há pouco debaixo duma tempestade brutal de chuva e saraiva.
E agora aparece uma assinatura de tornado no radar e a visibilidade está péssima. Estas HP's (high precipitation supercells) são tramadas, as estruturas no radar devido à muita precipitação são mais caóticas no radar, e a muita precipitação oculta os tornados.


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2015 às 01:18)

Vince disse:


> E agora aparece uma assinatura de tornado no radar








Troposfera segue para a 377.


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2015 às 01:24)

Lá m cima na 20 é água por todo o lado!

Troposfera está neste grupo da 377, esta é a vista com raios frequentes:





Este é o grupo da 281:


----------



## Orion (27 Mai 2015 às 01:38)

24/05/2015 Lamar, Colorado


----------



## Orion (27 Mai 2015 às 01:58)




----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2015 às 02:00)

Troposfera streaming!

Estão perto do Mike, que não sabe bem o que apanhou ali:





Está a formar-se novamente.


----------



## Vince (27 Mai 2015 às 02:07)

E vem lá nova célula, a posição deles agora parece mais confortável, problema é já ser quase noite.


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2015 às 02:49)

Chuva torrencial na 281 agora, e em Stephenville. Safaram-se de lá a tempo, seguem para sueste.


----------



## Vince (27 Mai 2015 às 02:55)

Grande fuga oportuna para sul de Stephenville. Foi mesmo na hora H






Esse Eric Brown que ficou na zona deve estar assustado, impressionante a quantidade de raios, vento e chuva que está a apanhar .


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Mai 2015 às 21:40)

Na segunda tivemos 28 tornados reportados, com danos registrados no TX, OK, AR, FL, MS e LA. 
4 pessoas ficaram feridas devido aos tornados.

Na terça tivemos 8 tornados reportados, com danos registrados no TX, OK, IL e OH. 

Hoje até o momento 6 tornados reportados, todos breves.
Os relatos ocorreram no KS, TX, MS e CO.

O grande destaque desses últimos dias está sendo as inundações, que provocaram recordes de chuva para Maio em algumas cidades do Texas e Oklahoma, além de mortes e prejuízos milionários.

17 mortes confirmadas e 40 desaparecidos devido as inundações e 14 mortes confirmadas devido a tornados, sendo 13 no F3 que atingiu Ciudad Acuña e 1 no tornado EF2 que atingiu Cameron, TX.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Mai 2015 às 21:55)

Beavercreek, OH


----------



## Orion (27 Mai 2015 às 21:57)




----------



## Orion (27 Mai 2015 às 22:00)




----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2015 às 22:32)

Orion disse:


>



 Das três uma, é preciso uma grande dose de loucura, ou de sabedoria ou de... a terceira não digo, para se estar ali naquele momento.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Mai 2015 às 22:53)

Queda de raio registrada no Texas: https://www.facebook.com/BrokenDuckFeet/videos/918991278151864/?fref=nf


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2015 às 22:55)

Troposfera segue atrás de Bryan Leeper, em aproximação àquele grupo de células que cenicamente são lindas:






Hoje as células estão bastante espalhadas, e assim também os Chasers, basicamente em quatro grupos.
O maior grupo concentra-se agora numa célula com aviso vermelho em Canadian, 100 Km a norte da localização da nossa equipa.


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Mai 2015 às 22:59)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Queda de raio registrada no Texas: https://www.facebook.com/BrokenDuckFeet/videos/918991278151864/?fref=nf


 BRUTAL!!
Obrigado pela partilha


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2015 às 23:00)

https://tvnweather.com/live

Célula de Canadian:


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2015 às 23:01)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Queda de raio registrada no Texas: https://www.facebook.com/BrokenDuckFeet/videos/918991278151864/?fref=nf





Joaopaulo disse:


> BRUTAL!!
> Obrigado pela partilha



Grande sorte estarem dentro do carro senão já tinham virado torresmo...


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2015 às 23:10)

Troposfera streaming!





Bryan Leeper parece ter algo parecido com uma funnel cloud na câmara mas acho que não é:






Encontro de Chasers neste momento


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Mai 2015 às 23:16)

StormRic disse:


> https://tvnweather.com/live
> 
> Célula de Canadian:


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2015 às 23:22)

https://twitter.com/AviWxChasers/status/603685697682210817/photo/1


----------



## Orion (27 Mai 2015 às 23:24)




----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2015 às 23:27)

A célula seguida pela Troposfera está vermelha.


----------



## Orion (27 Mai 2015 às 23:32)




----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2015 às 23:36)

Wall cloud







A outra equipa é Tim Carley


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Mai 2015 às 23:40)

Mais a norte o cenário é este


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2015 às 23:41)

Situação estranha, todos excepto um dos Chasers da célula de Canadian ficaram off, o único on estava black.


----------



## Orion (27 Mai 2015 às 23:44)

http://www.earthobservatory.nasa.gov/IOTD/view.php?id=85910


----------



## Orion (27 Mai 2015 às 23:45)




----------



## Vince (27 Mai 2015 às 23:48)

StormRic disse:


> A célula seguida pela Troposfera está vermelha.



A célula que eles estavam a ver era muito fotogénica, mas não sai do mesmo sítio, nada sai dali para além do dilúvio que deve estar a cair sempre na mesma zona.
Agora curiosamente formaram-se outras ligeiramente a oeste que se movem a bom ritmo, devem estar mesmo numa "fronteira". Situação curiosa.


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Mai 2015 às 23:50)

StormRic disse:


> Situação estranha, todos excepto um dos Chasers da célula de Canadian ficaram off, o único on estava black.



Ficaram apenas os 2 mais a sul ..


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Mai 2015 às 23:53)

Fotos da célula na zona de Canadian


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2015 às 23:56)

Tornado de Canadian:







Célula de Silverton:


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Mai 2015 às 23:58)

Imagem fantástica deste grupo
Grande qualidade


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 00:02)

Vince disse:


> Agora curiosamente formaram-se outras ligeiramente a oeste que se movem a bom ritmo, devem estar mesmo numa "fronteira". Situação curiosa.



As células parecem agrupar-se?


----------



## Orion (28 Mai 2015 às 00:09)




----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Mai 2015 às 00:11)




----------



## João Pedro (28 Mai 2015 às 00:15)

Bela célula a produzir bastantes raios:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Mai 2015 às 00:25)

Provavelmente há um forte tornado próximo de Kalvesta, KS.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Mai 2015 às 00:34)

Há relatos de feridos ao norte de Canadian, TX.


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 00:36)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Provavelmente há um forte tornado próximo de Kalvesta, KS.



Infelizmente não está lá nenhum Chaser visível.


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 00:40)

Passa-se qualquer coisa neste momento em Canadian, viu-se várias pessoas a correr para os carros.
E novamente todas as câmaras ficaram off.


----------



## Vince (28 Mai 2015 às 00:44)

Isto tem ajudado a dar uma boa perspectiva das coisas para os menos habituados. Às vezes há quem pense que há tornados em todo o lado na "avenida dos tornados", mas  são centenas de quilómetros que separam por vezes um evento de outro, às vezes mesmo andando ali quase ao lado não se consegue registar.  Estes chasers fazem por vezes centenas ou milhares de quilómetros por dia, e mesmo recorrendo a toda a tecnologia que existe hoje, de modelos a radares, não é assim tão simples como por vezes parece.
Também ajuda a perceber as previsões probabilísticas, muitas vezes as pessoas surpreendem-se quando com condições que para nós em Portugal seriam extremas, até tem probabilidades estranhamente baixas por parte do SPC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Mai 2015 às 00:52)

Escuridão no horizonte !
Santana ,KS


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 00:58)

Rotação na célula de Satanta/Sublette, aviso vermelho:






Foi quase... aviso descontinuado.


----------



## Orion (28 Mai 2015 às 00:59)

StormRic disse:


> Das três uma, é preciso uma grande dose de loucura, ou de sabedoria ou de... a terceira não digo, para se estar ali naquele momento.



Arriscou para apanhar melhores imagens. Como é óbvio, as reações vão ao encontro das expectativas dele. Claro que fazendo isso é preciso ter em consideração a mais que provável conta no mecânico.


----------



## Orion (28 Mai 2015 às 00:59)




----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 01:04)

Há um Chaser na célula a norte, Kalvesta, aviso vermelho.






aviso descontinuado mas a célula é fabulosa!


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Mai 2015 às 01:09)

StormRic disse:


> Rotanção na célula de Satanta/Sublette, aviso vermelho:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Apresenta rotação


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 01:14)

Troposfera streaming:





Entretanto a célula de Canadian está de aviso vermelho novamente.


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 01:19)

Esta célula de Kalvesta/Jetmore é um espectáculo e está a crescer:


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Mai 2015 às 01:27)




----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Mai 2015 às 01:30)

Estão a ir oeste


----------



## Orion (28 Mai 2015 às 01:30)

Vince disse:


> Isto tem ajudado a dar uma boa perspectiva das coisas para os menos habituados. Às vezes há quem pense que há tornados em todo o lado na "avenida dos tornados", mas são centenas de quilómetros que separam por vezes um evento de outro, às vezes mesmo andando ali quase ao lado não se consegue registar. Estes chasers fazem por vezes centenas ou milhares de quilómetros por dia, e mesmo recorrendo a toda a tecnologia que existe hoje, de modelos a radares, não é assim tão simples como por vezes parece.























http://www.texasmonthly.com/daily-post/how-big-texas-compared-other-land-masses

Área de Portugal - +- 92 000 Km2; 35,672 milhas quadradas:






Uma pergunta interessante. E se em Portugal houvesse uma tempestade com um valor de CAPE de 8000?


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Mai 2015 às 02:08)

Canadian, TX


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 02:41)

Troposfera em cima da célula de Wayside com aviso vermelho. Ninguém em streaming.


----------



## Orion (28 Mai 2015 às 17:21)




----------



## Orion (28 Mai 2015 às 22:46)

Hoje:











(vermelho - aviso para tornados)


----------



## Orion (28 Mai 2015 às 22:49)




----------



## Orion (28 Mai 2015 às 22:50)




----------



## Orion (28 Mai 2015 às 23:11)




----------



## Orion (28 Mai 2015 às 23:22)




----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2015 às 01:33)

Boa colocação agora da Troposfera:


----------



## ecobcg (29 Mai 2015 às 02:30)

Vamos aguardar que a linha de chuva e trovoada passe por nós agora. Festival eléctrico dentro de minutos 
Se a webcam apanhar bem, já ligamos novamente o stream.


----------



## Orion (29 Mai 2015 às 21:48)




----------



## Orion (30 Mai 2015 às 02:05)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Mai 2015 às 08:07)

Na quarta tivemos 21 tornados reportados, na quinta 10 e ontem 4.
Os tornados foram registrados nos estados do TX, OK, KS, NM, CO e MS.
Até ontem (29) foram reportados 405 tornados neste mês de Maio nos EUA.

Milnesand, Novo México - 29 de Maio
@severewxupdates, @inflowjet e @monsoon_madness


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Mai 2015 às 08:08)




----------



## Orion (31 Mai 2015 às 21:58)

Na Califórnia já não há neve:






http://www.businessinsider.com/californias-snowpack-is-gone-2015-5











http://www.weather.com/climate-weather/drought/news/california-sierra-snowpack-record-low-april-2015

Já há restrições no consumo (especialmente focado nos agricultores e habitações). Os ambientalistas estão sendo culpados porque impedem a construção de alguns projetos. Aqui está um artigo que explica o projeto contestado:

http://www.wired.com/2015/04/drought-isnt-californias-water-problem/

Um dos peixes em perigo de extinção é este:






O consumo de água subterrânea é abismal:



> "A new report from Stanford University says that nearly 60 percent of the state's water needs are now met by groundwater, up from 40 percent in years when normal amounts of rain and snow fall.



http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2015/04/150402-california-snowpack-drought-water-science/

A Nestle está envolvida numa polémica devido ao engarrafamento de água:

http://www.businessinsider.com/protesters-drought-shaming-nestle-out-of-california-2015-5


----------



## Orion (1 Jun 2015 às 00:45)




----------



## Vince (1 Jun 2015 às 09:14)

Police Dash Cam Catches Lightning Strike


----------



## Orion (1 Jun 2015 às 23:34)




----------



## Vince (3 Jun 2015 às 11:09)

Já são do dia 25, mas vale a pena ver, em HD


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Jun 2015 às 00:53)

Maio terminou com 412 tornados reportados, porém vale lembrar que o número de tornados confirmados é sempre menor. 

No dia primeiro e ontem tivemos centenas de reports de ventos fortes e granizo.
Ontem tivemos dois tornados reportados, um no estado da Dakota do Norte e outro no Wyoming.

Nesta quarta o tempo severo deve ser registrado principalmente nos estados do Colorado, Wyoming, Nebraska e Kansas. Alertas de tornados estão em vigor neste momento para estes estados.

O risco de tempo severo deve seguir até pelo menos o dia 08 de Junho.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Jun 2015 às 02:46)

Ao vivo
https://tvnweather.com/live/chasers/847783586
https://tvnweather.com/live/chasers/847783638


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jun 2015 às 10:57)

Ver uma coisinha destas ao vivo deve ser uma experiência inesquecível!


----------



## Vince (4 Jun 2015 às 17:29)

https://www.facebook.com/NWSMountHo...6261011073971/999622523404479/?type=1&theater


----------



## MSantos (4 Jun 2015 às 19:21)

Parece um tsunami mesmo! Ainda me lembro do famoso episódio da onde gigante no Algarve! 

http://blog-sic.blogspot.com.es/2013/07/falsa-onda-gigante-no-algarve-no.html


----------



## Orion (5 Jun 2015 às 16:29)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Jun 2015 às 20:10)

Na quarta tivemos 3 tornados reportados e ontem 8.
Houve registro de alguns danos ontem no Colorado.

Algumas imagens de ontem:
Ryan Kushner, @NZPChasers


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Jun 2015 às 07:04)

13 tornados reportados nesta sexta-feira.
Os tornados ocorreram nos estados de Nevada, Kansas e Colorado e houve registro de alguns danos.


----------



## ecobcg (6 Jun 2015 às 22:23)

Aqui fica uma das muitas fotos captadas pela equipa Troposfera durante a nossa estadia nos EUA.
Uma trovoada memorável, perto de Happy, Texas, no dia 27 de Maio.
O outflow desta célula "bafejava-nos" com rajadas a rondar os 100km/h ou mais, em determinados momentos....

Entretanto... o documentário já está em edição... vamos dando mais novidades sempre que possível.


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Jun 2015 às 22:43)

ecobcg disse:


> Aqui fica uma das muitas fotos captadas pela equipa Troposfera durante a nossa estadia nos EUA.
> Uma trovoada memorável, perto de Happy, Texas, no dia 27 de Maio.
> O outflow desta célula "bafejava-nos" com rajadas a rondar os 100km/h ou mais, em determinados momentos....
> 
> Entretanto... o documentário já está em edição... vamos dando mais novidades sempre que possível.



Esplêndida.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jun 2015 às 23:13)

ecobcg disse:


> Aqui fica uma das muitas fotos captadas pela equipa Troposfera durante a nossa estadia nos EUA.
> Uma trovoada memorável, perto de Happy, Texas, no dia 27 de Maio.
> O outflow desta célula "bafejava-nos" com rajadas a rondar os 100km/h ou mais, em determinados momentos....
> 
> Entretanto... o documentário já está em edição... vamos dando mais novidades sempre que possível.



Se todas as fotos forem como esta ou ainda melhor... Está brutal!  

Vão dando novidades ao pessoal, e bem-vindos de volta à Tugalândia


----------



## guimeixen (6 Jun 2015 às 23:17)

ecobcg disse:


> Aqui fica uma das muitas fotos captadas pela equipa Troposfera durante a nossa estadia nos EUA.
> Uma trovoada memorável, perto de Happy, Texas, no dia 27 de Maio.
> O outflow desta célula "bafejava-nos" com rajadas a rondar os 100km/h ou mais, em determinados momentos....
> 
> Entretanto... o documentário já está em edição... vamos dando mais novidades sempre que possível.



Fantástica foto!


----------



## StormRic (6 Jun 2015 às 23:18)

ecobcg disse:


> Aqui fica uma das muitas fotos captadas pela equipa Troposfera durante a nossa estadia nos EUA.



 magnífica!

Mas isso foi arriscar, é da perspectiva ou vocês estavam no limite da zona de risco? Campo aberto! Eu digo isto mas se estivesse lá também não arredava pé... .
Com rajadas assim não podiam desviar a atenção do tripé ou então fazer com nesta, aproveitar o murete para uma base estável. 
Então terá sido esta célula à noite:


----------



## ecobcg (7 Jun 2015 às 15:43)

Obrigado a todos pelos comentários, em primeiro lugar.

A célula não foi bem essa StormRic.. Essa evoluiu para E e, mais tarde, nasceu uma outra supercélula na mesma zona, que teve também aviso de Tornado, e onde estivemos mais uma vez mesmo debaixo do gancho....
Mas a da trovoada foi ainda uma outra, que apareceu ali junto a Happy, esteve classificada como severa, e que se manteve ligeiramente a Este dessa localidade, que foi onde estivemos a ver o espectáculo.











Estávamos perto, sim. A imagem de cima foi tirada já depois de a célula se afastar e diminuir a frequência de relâmpagos. Mas felizmente estávamos na "traseira" da célula, zona sem precipitação e tínhamos de aproveitar o espectáculo...
Sim, não foi fácil segurar os tripés... em determinado momento até tivemos que ir para dentro do carro, tal era a força do vento...




StormRic disse:


> magnífica!
> 
> Mas isso foi arriscar, é da perspectiva ou vocês estavam no limite da zona de risco? Campo aberto! Eu digo isto mas se estivesse lá também não arredava pé... .
> Com rajadas assim não podiam desviar a atenção do tripé ou então fazer com nesta, aproveitar o murete para uma base estável.
> Então terá sido esta célula à noite:


----------



## Orion (11 Jun 2015 às 23:16)




----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jun 2015 às 21:00)

*Lubbock, Texas*
12-06-2015






https://www.facebook.com/WeatherPhotos.NET


----------



## Orion (15 Jun 2015 às 16:51)

Vídeo do ano passado. Não sei se já foi publicado:


----------



## Vince (15 Jun 2015 às 18:05)

*A Close-Up Look at Last Week’s Perplexing Colorado Twisters*
http://www.wunderground.com/blog/JeffMasters/comment.html?entrynum=3016





*Figure 4.* A supercell thunderstorm near Simla, Colorado, produced two tornadoes on June 4--one anticylonic (lower left) and one cyclonic (lower right). The thunderstorm itself was rotating cyclonically. Image credit: Kelly DeLay.


----------



## ecobcg (16 Jun 2015 às 23:26)

Uma pequena "brincadeira", só para demonstrar o "vigor" desta trovoada captada perto de Happy, Texas, no dia 27-05-2015. 

Sobreposição de 33 fotos, com 8 segundos de exposição cada, captadas ao longo de apenas 5 minutos. E estivemos a observá-la durante uns 20 minutos...


----------



## Orion (16 Jun 2015 às 23:41)

ecobcg disse:


> perto de Happy, Texas, no dia 27-05-2015.



Happy ficaram vocês. Há cada coincidência


----------



## Orion (17 Jun 2015 às 15:32)




----------



## João Pedro (17 Jun 2015 às 22:00)

ecobcg disse:


> Aqui fica uma das muitas fotos captadas pela equipa Troposfera durante a nossa estadia nos EUA.
> Uma trovoada memorável, perto de Happy, Texas, no dia 27 de Maio.
> O outflow desta célula "bafejava-nos" com rajadas a rondar os 100km/h ou mais, em determinados momentos....


Fabulosa!


----------



## João Pedro (17 Jun 2015 às 22:05)

Vince disse:


> https://www.facebook.com/NWSMountHo...6261011073971/999622523404479/?type=1&theater


Tinha-me escapado esta! 
Faz-me lembrar algo semelhante que fotografei na Foz há cerca de 5 anos, a 13 de julho de 2010:



"Tsunami". Porto, 13-07-2010 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




"Tsunami". Porto, 13-07-2010 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




"Tsunami". Porto, 13-07-2010 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




"Tsunami". Porto, 13-07-2010 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Estava a jantar ali na Pizza Hut e apesar de saber que eram nuvens lembro-me bem de sentir algum desconforto psicológico por causa daquele "tsunami" mesmo ali ao lado!


----------



## Vince (18 Jun 2015 às 07:27)

Excelentes @João Pedro 

13/07/2010 18z


----------



## ecobcg (18 Jun 2015 às 09:04)

A depressão tropical Bill, deixou, em cerca de 24 horas, entre 250mm a 300mm de precipitação em muitas zonas do Sul de Oklahoma, causando inundações significativas em muitos locais.,

Videos captados na zona Sul de Oklahoma.


http://tornadotitans.com/high-end-flash-flooding-event-in-southern-oklahoma-june-17-2015/


----------



## João Pedro (18 Jun 2015 às 23:56)

ecobcg disse:


> Uma pequena "brincadeira", só para demonstrar o "vigor" desta trovoada captada perto de Happy, Texas, no dia 27-05-2015.
> 
> Sobreposição de 33 fotos, com 8 segundos de exposição cada, captadas ao longo de apenas 5 minutos. E estivemos a observá-la durante uns 20 minutos...


Também ficamos muito _happy_ com fotos destas!


----------



## João Pedro (18 Jun 2015 às 23:58)

Vince disse:


> Excelentes @João Pedro
> 
> 13/07/2010 18z


Obrigado Vince! 
Também tinha andado a tentar encontrar uma imagem de satélite daquele dia, e que retratasse o que apanhei nas fotografias, e não tinha conseguido encontrar.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Jun 2015 às 00:12)

ecobcg disse:


> A depressão tropical Bill, deixou, em cerca de 24 horas, entre 250mm a 300mm de precipitação em muitas zonas do Sul de Oklahoma, causando inundações significativas em muitos locais.,
> 
> Videos captados na zona Sul de Oklahoma.
> 
> ...


Comparem esta imagem das Turner Falls com as que se vêem nestes vídeos! 



Turner Falls - explore by Marvin Bredel, no Flickr


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Jun 2015 às 06:27)

Junho vai sendo calmo em relação aos tornados nos EUA. 
Até o momento tivemos aproximadamente 70 tornados reportados, número abaixo da média.

Um risco moderado estava em vigor nesta sexta para uma área pouco povoada da Dakota do Sul, devido a possibilidade de ventos fortes e destrutivos. 





O primeiro *PDS* de 2015 está em vigor neste momento para o sul da Dakota do Sul, devido a alta possibilidade de ventos fortes (>120 km/h) e granizo grande. 





Houve o registro de um forte tornado próximo de Hereford, porém não há informação de danos.


----------



## Orion (20 Jun 2015 às 15:16)

Compósito de ontem:


----------



## Orion (21 Jun 2015 às 02:34)




----------



## StormRic (21 Jun 2015 às 19:26)

Orion disse:


>



Fenomenal e assustador! Além do pára-brisas rachado devem ter ficado com a chapa cheia de mossas! Mas antes isso que apanharem com aquilo na cabeça.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Jun 2015 às 05:39)

11 tornados reportados nesta segunda, com danos significativos em algumas cidades do Michigan e Illinois.
Devido ao MCS/Derecho ocorrido de manhã, o evento felizmente não foi tão significativo como se era esperado.
Centenas de reports de ventos fortes foram relatados e alguns danos também foram registrados.
Houve a confirmação de pessoas feridas devido aos ventos fortes e tornados, porém o número é incerto.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Jun 2015 às 06:52)

Tornado que atingiu Coal City foi classificado preliminarmente como high-end EF3, no limite para EF4.
Outro EF3 foi confirmado próximo de Albia, IA, a sudeste de Des Moines.

No total foram confirmados até o momento 17 tornados na segunda: 2 EF3, 3 EF2, 10 EF1 e 2 EF0.
Pesquisas seguem em andamento.

Fonte:
http://www.weather.gov/dtx/150622torevent
http://www.weather.gov/lot/22June2015
http://www.weather.gov/dvn/Summary_06222015

Na terça tivemos apenas reports de ventos fortes e granizo.

Nesta quarta o tempo severo pode afetar principalmente Iowa, Illinois e Ohio.
Se não houver a formação de MCS durante a manhã, como tem sido de costume em 2015, o dia poderá ser bem agitado.


----------



## Orion (26 Jun 2015 às 14:46)




----------



## Orion (27 Jun 2015 às 21:41)

Para diversificar o tópico. Aviso para tempestades severas e tornados no centro-sul do Canadá (Manitoba):











https://weather.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=XDR


----------



## invent (27 Jun 2015 às 23:11)

Bem quente para os lados de Las Vegas e arredores.


----------



## StormRic (27 Jun 2015 às 23:43)

Orion disse:


>



_Sinkhole_ no fundo do lago ou isto é uma barragem? O vídeo não mostra bem, podia ser mais elucidativo mostrando melhor a paisagem à volta em vez de se concentrar no remoinho que é... apenas um remoinho.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (28 Jun 2015 às 03:10)

StormRic disse:


> _Sinkhole_ no fundo do lago ou isto é uma barragem? O vídeo não mostra bem, podia ser mais elucidativo mostrando melhor a paisagem à volta em vez de se concentrar no remoinho que é... apenas um remoinho.


Barragem, claro.


----------



## StormRic (28 Jun 2015 às 03:20)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Barragem, claro.



Então deve ser efeito de uma descarga de fundo talvez, mas deve ser vulgar nesse caso, porquê a notícia?

Pois, basta ler a explicação do vídeo no YouTube...


----------



## Orion (28 Jun 2015 às 17:54)

An Illinois man struck by lightning 18 years ago is struck for a second time. Ironically, his name is Rod.

Rod Wolfe was working in his garden Sunday evening when a bolt of lightning hit the tree he was standing next to and the current spread to his feet.

"I made it about four steps and then when I woke up I was closer to the driveway," Wolfe told WMAQ.

"And at that time I wasn't able to move, I had these horrific chest pains, and my feet were burning."
Wolfe was brought to the hospital after suffering broken ribs and cardiac problems.

WLS-TV reports he was struck by lightning 18 years earlier while working in a cemetery.

These two incidents have earned Wolfe a fitting nickname: Lightning Rod.

http://www.aol.com/article/2015/06/...lnk2&pLid=802466773&ncid=txtlnkusaolp00000058


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Jul 2015 às 07:50)

5 tornados foram reportados no último dia de Junho.
Junho terminou com 170 tornados reportados, número abaixo do esperado para o mês.

Ventos fortes, granizo e tornados isolados podem ser registrados hoje nos estados do MO, KS, AL, MS, AR, TN, KY, GA e IL.


----------



## Orion (2 Jul 2015 às 05:11)

*D.C. endures worst storm since 2012 derecho — here’s how it happened
*
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...012-heres-how-it-happened/?tid=pm_local_pop_b


----------



## Orion (2 Jul 2015 às 13:13)




----------



## david 6 (3 Jul 2015 às 12:42)

alguém sabe de um site com webcames nos EUA para ver as tempestades?


----------



## StormRic (3 Jul 2015 às 19:09)

david 6 disse:


> alguém sabe de um site com webcames nos EUA para ver as tempestades?



http://www.wunderground.com/webcams/


----------



## Orion (19 Jul 2015 às 15:57)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Jul 2015 às 07:07)

Junho terminou com 170 tornados reportados, número abaixo do esperado para o mês.
Julho até o momento também está abaixo da média.

Hoje houve o registro de alguns tornados na Dakota do Sul e Nebraska.
Risco de tempo severo no norte das grandes planícies pode se estender até pelo menos terça.
@bbschmit, @MiskiminsKyle e @sbjelland


----------



## Orion (24 Jul 2015 às 16:52)




----------



## Orion (29 Jul 2015 às 13:48)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Jul 2015 às 06:43)

Na segunda um forte tornado foi registrado em Manitoba, Canadá.
O tornado esteve no chão por quase* três horas*, sendo provavelmente um dos tornados de mais longa duração nos registros do Canadá e talvez do mundo.
O tornado felizmente não deixou feridos ou mortos.


----------



## Orion (8 Ago 2015 às 22:44)

Compósito de hoje:











Resumo semanal da seca:

http://ca.gov/drought/pdf/Weekly-Drought-Update.pdf


----------



## Orion (8 Ago 2015 às 22:53)

Seca nacional:






Legenda das cores na última imagem da publicação anterior.


----------



## Orion (8 Ago 2015 às 23:26)

Número 1:

Burnt Area: 271,748 Acres (5% increase from yesterday)
Location: Not Reported County, Not Reported
Cause: Not Reported
Incident Team Type: IMT Type 3
Containment Status: Not Reported
Expected Containment: Not Reported

Número 2:

Burnt Area: 250,487 Acres
Location: Yukon-koyukuk County, Alaska
Cause: Natural
Incident Team Type: IMT Type 3
Containment Status: 40% contained
Expected Containment: Unknown

Número 13:

Burnt Area: 69,600 Acres
Location: Lake County, California
Cause: Undetermined
Incident Team Type: IMT Type 1
Containment Status: 62% contained
Expected Containment: 2015-08-13T17:00:00.000

Todos os incêndios e respetivos descritivos aqui:

http://activefiremaps.fs.fed.us/index.php

Portal com melhor descrição dos incêndios no Alasca:

http://smoke.arsc.edu/current_fires.html


----------



## Orion (9 Ago 2015 às 01:39)

Pilots of a Delta Airlines flight 1889 had to make an emergency landing - without being able to see out of the windshield - after baseball-sized hailstones wrecked the front of the plane. 

The hail also destroyed the GPS navigation system at the front of the aircraft, which was flying from Boston to Salt Lake City on Friday night. 

The pilots managed to land in Denver - where the passengers could see the extent of the damage to the Airbus 320's cone. 

Many said they were lucky to be alive after relatively normal turbulence became a 'roller coaster' up in the air.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...es-plane-cracked-windshield-damaged-nose.html


----------



## Orion (13 Ago 2015 às 23:07)




----------



## Orion (19 Ago 2015 às 13:07)




----------



## Orion (20 Ago 2015 às 23:52)

Land in California’s central valley agricultural region sank more than a foot in just eight months in some places as residents and farmers pump more and more groundwater amid a record drought.

The ground near Corcoran, 173 miles (278 kilometers) north of Los Angeles, dropped about 1.6 inches every 30 days. One area in the Sacramento Valley was descending about half-an-inch per month, faster than previous measurements, according to a report released Wednesday by the Department of Water Resources. NASA completed the study by comparing satellite images of Earth’s surface over time.

“Groundwater levels are reaching record lows -- up to 100 feet lower than previous records,” Mark Cowin, the department’s director, said in a statement. “As extensive groundwater pumping continues, the land is sinking more rapidly and this puts nearby infrastructure at greater risk of costly damage.”

Areas along the California Aqueduct -- a system of canals and tunnels that ships water from the north to the south -- sank as much as 12.5 inches, with eight inches of that occurring in just four months of 2014, researchers found.

http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/a...ornia-sinking-as-farmers-suck-groundwater-dry

1 foot = 30.48 cm

1 inch = 2.54 cm


----------



## Orion (22 Ago 2015 às 13:08)

*Lake Mead's Water Sinks to Lowest Level Since 1930s
*
http://news.yahoo.com/lake-meads-water-sinks-lowest-level-since-1930s-123310198.html


----------



## João Pedro (23 Ago 2015 às 00:34)

Se a seca se prolongar por mais alguns anos e o reservatório continuar a secar, estou para ver o que vai acontecer a Las Vegas, a cidade com a maior taxa de crescimento dos EUA... no meio do deserto.


----------



## lserpa (23 Ago 2015 às 16:02)

Entretanto nas Rocky Mountains... 
http://www.weather.com/news/news/ca...eather_JBa_Article_No_2_20150823_nontwcplayer


----------



## Orion (28 Ago 2015 às 17:07)

*No end in sight for western US wildfires*

http://earthsky.org/earth/no-end-in...il&utm_term=0_c643945d79-10273c6fac-394149761

*Californians cut water without state imposing fines*

http://phys.org/news/2015-08-califo...content=ctgr-item&utm_campaign=daily-nwletter*
*


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2015 às 18:07)




----------



## Orion (13 Set 2015 às 15:28)




----------



## Orion (14 Set 2015 às 22:27)

*Scientists say California hasn’t been this dry in 500 years*

http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...been-500-years-since-california-was-this-dry/


----------



## Orion (16 Set 2015 às 21:13)




----------



## Orion (25 Set 2015 às 20:52)

http://www.twanight.org/newTWAN/pho...ail&utm_term=0_b91ed78a6d-ea2707438e-40102881


----------



## AndréGM22 (4 Out 2015 às 21:27)

https://tvnweather.com/live/chasers/847783521

A situação não está fácil com as inundações no Estado da Carolina do Sul


----------



## Teles (5 Out 2015 às 00:50)

Columbia SC algumas fotos:































E um video:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Out 2015 às 12:32)

É impossível alguém ficar indiferente a este vídeo... Foi criado pelo polícia norte-americano Jeff Boyce. As gravações decorreram entre Maio e Junho deste ano, durante 5 semanas no estado da Califórnia, e está realmente fabuloso

Vislumbrem-se


----------



## João Pedro (10 Out 2015 às 13:10)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> É impossível alguém ficar indiferente a este vídeo... Foi criado pelo polícia norte-americano Jeff Boyce. As gravações decorreram entre Maio e Junho deste ano, durante 5 semanas no estado da Califórnia, e está realmente fabuloso
> 
> Vislumbrem-se


Belíssimo. E para algo que é o primeiro trabalho de timelapse de uma pessoa está realmente fabuloso! Acho que o Jeff devia deixar o seu "regular job" e dedicar-se inteiramente à fotografia! 
As imagens para o fazer é que não foram captadas só na Califórnia:
"I ended up traveling through California, Arizona, Nevada, Utah, New Mexico, Texas, Oklahoma, Kansas, Colorado, Wyoming, Nebraska, North Dakota, South Dakota, Iowa, Minnesota, and into Manitoba, Canada."


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2015 às 15:26)




----------



## Orion (21 Out 2015 às 17:24)

*Mesmerising timelapse shows supercell tornado touching down in Colorado*

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...ercell-tornado-touching-down-in-Colorado.html


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Out 2015 às 15:43)

Ontem nos EUA:


----------



## Orion (23 Out 2015 às 18:55)




----------



## PapoilaVerde (23 Out 2015 às 23:00)

Já ouviram falar num grande furacão , intitulado Patricia, que vai afetar o México dentro de pouco tempo? Esperam -se ventos de 325 km/h.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Out 2015 às 23:00)

Estrondoso.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (23 Out 2015 às 23:01)




----------



## Orion (23 Out 2015 às 23:09)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Já ouviram falar num grande furacão , intitulado Patricia, que vai afetar o México dentro de pouco tempo? Esperam -se ventos de 325 km/h.



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...leste-e-central-2015.8263/page-16#post-518242



PapoilaVerde disse:


>



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...meteorologia-e-clima.1508/page-32#post-518191

Não haverá aniquilação de cidades. O vento será abismal mas o furacão é relativamente pequeno. Quanto muito acontecerá um cenário semelhante ao furacão Katrina em que Nova Orleães foi parcialmente submersa. A isto deve-se acrescentar os danos do vento. Localmente poderão ser devastadores.


----------



## VimDePantufas (30 Out 2015 às 17:15)

Situação muito complicada no Texas, o rio Colorado entre outros com caudal excessivamente elevado, 
para além das situações de emergência que se vivem em muitos outros locais deste estado
http://kxan.com/weather/live-stream-severe-weather-coverage/


----------



## Orion (31 Out 2015 às 00:36)




----------



## Orion (31 Out 2015 às 18:37)

*Moment direct lightning strike knocks out weather radar *

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...ightning-strike-knocks-out-weather-radar.html


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Nov 2015 às 03:56)

No último fim de semana, tivemos um pequeno surto de tempo severo no sul dos EUA.
Ao todo foram confirmados 21 tornados.
















Fotos: Bob Owen


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Nov 2015 às 04:10)

Nesta quinta, há risco de granizo, ventos e chuvas fortes em áreas do Sul e Meio-Oeste americano, tornados também podem ser registrados, com maior chance de ocorrência no sul de Oklahoma e norte do Texas. 
Um padrão mais ativo, está se iniciando.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Nov 2015 às 04:39)

De Janeiro até Julho foram confirmados 877 tornados nos EUA, número abaixo da média que seria de 983. 
Os últimos três meses foram mais calmos que o normal, sendo reportados apenas 110 tornados, quando o normal seria ao redor de 220.

2015 teve até o momento somente 13 tornados de força igual ou superior a EF3, sendo o quarto ano com menor registro de tornados fortes desde 1950, perdendo apenas para 1987, 2001 e 2005. 
Em média ocorre 36 tornados de força igual ou superior a EF3 nos EUA durante o ano.


----------



## james (7 Nov 2015 às 14:46)

Não é só por cá que se atingem recordes positivos de temperatura a apenas mês e meio do natal.  Em Nova Iorque,  ontem também se atingiu o máximo histórico de Novembro,  com 23.8 graus centígrados.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Nov 2015 às 04:46)

Na quinta tivemos dezenas de reports de ventos fortes e granizo e pelo menos três tornados entre OK e TX.
Risco de tempo severo segue aumentando na quarta e quinta da próxima semana.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Nov 2015 às 16:41)

_ENH RISK_ em vigor hoje para áreas de Illinois, Missouri e Iowa, devido principalmente a ameça de ventos fortes. 
Tornados e granizo também podem ser registrados.





Alerta de tornado deve ser emitido em breve.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Nov 2015 às 18:24)

Alerta de tornado em vigor para áreas de IA, KS, MO e NE.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Nov 2015 às 18:27)

Primeiro aviso de tornado em vigor para o Condado de Otoe, NE.
Ao vivo: http://www.wowt.com/livestream


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Nov 2015 às 18:32)

Otoe, NE
http://severestudios.com/player-full/kelley.williamson/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Nov 2015 às 18:50)

Aviso cancelado.
Houve apenas o registro de queda de granizo.

Modelos mostram a possibilidade de tempo severo para terça e quarta da próxima semana.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Nov 2015 às 20:07)

Segundo aviso de tornado do dia em vigor para o Condado de Pottawattamie.
Nuvem funil vista próxima de Harlan, IA.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Nov 2015 às 20:11)

Tornado confirmado entre Harlan, IA e Avoca, IA.
Há relatos não confirmados de alguns danos.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Nov 2015 às 20:35)

Segundo tornado do dia reportado próximo de Corning, Iowa.
Danos por ventos fortes e granizo estão sendo relatados em áreas de Nebraska, Missouri e Iowa.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Nov 2015 às 20:37)

Yorktown, IA, ao sul de Corning, IA.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Nov 2015 às 21:15)

Um tornado foi reportado próximo de Benton, IA cerca de 30 minutos atrás.
Um tornado foi reportado próximo de Winterset, IA, ao sul de Des Moines, IA.
Uma área apresentando forte rotação, atravessou a fronteira entre Missouri e Iowa e se aproxima de Promise City, IA.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Nov 2015 às 21:30)

Segundo alerta de tornado em vigor para Iowa, Illinois e Missouri.
Até o momento entre 2 e 4 tornados reportados, além de dezenas de reports de ventos fortes e granizo.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Nov 2015 às 21:33)

Rotação ainda é muito forte.
Até o momento sem confirmação de um tornado na área.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Nov 2015 às 21:43)

Tornado registrado mais cedo próximo de Avoca, Iowa.
Theresa Beach


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Nov 2015 às 21:56)

Tornado foi reportado próximo do aeroporto de Des Moines, IA.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Nov 2015 às 23:19)

A área que apresentava forte rotação que atravessou a fronteira entre Missouri e Iowa, gerou um tornado, que causou danos em algumas cidades.






















Um tornado atingiu Knoxville, IA sem aviso, causando alguns danos.






Fotos: @NimbusStorms, @PhotoJ_BD e @kiicfm


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Nov 2015 às 23:24)

Ao menos 5 tornados foram reportados, porém é provável que esse número seja um pouco maior. 
A maioria dos reports como esperado, foi de ventos fortes.






Tempestades devem seguir ao longo da noite e madrugada.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Nov 2015 às 00:32)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Nov 2015 às 05:08)

No dia 11 foram confirmados 15 tornados.





Tempo severo retorna hoje ao sul dos EUA.
O SPC já menciona a possibilidade de uma atualização para risco moderado devido a tornados e ventos fortes.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Nov 2015 às 03:16)

Cerca 30 tornados reportados hoje, sendo que mais tornados podem ser registrados ao longo da madrugada. 
Possivelmente tivemos hoje o tornado mais forte registrado a oeste do meridiano 100 W em Novembro.
Infelizmente não acompanhei, devido ao trabalho.






Pampa, TX


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Nov 2015 às 03:21)

Plains, KS 
Bryce Kintigh's










Meade, KS


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Nov 2015 às 03:24)

Miami, TX


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Nov 2015 às 03:27)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Nov 2015 às 03:44)

Forte tornado sendo reportado ao norte de May, OK.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Nov 2015 às 17:44)

Tornado registrado ao norte de May, OK ontem, atravessou a fronteira e causou alguns danos em áreas rurais do Kansas.
Ao todo foram reportados 38 tornados ontem.





Hoje a maior ameaça será ventos fortes, porém tornados podem ser registrados principalmente em áreas do Arkansas, Louisiana e Mississippi.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Nov 2015 às 17:49)




----------



## Orion (4 Dez 2015 às 14:35)

*Californians May Face Continued Water Restrictions Into Fall 2016 Despite Surpassing Initial Conservation Target*

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...wn-el-nino-winter-rain-mountain-snow/53960181

http://ca.gov/drought/topstory/top-story-51.html











http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/storie...s-the-stage-for-2015-2016-winter-weather.html


----------



## Orion (5 Dez 2015 às 12:31)

Muita chuva prevista a norte da Califórnia:






Na 2ª feira deve-se formar um gigantesco rio atmosférico no Pacífico norte:


----------



## Orion (7 Dez 2015 às 18:45)

Duas ferramentas para _nowcasting _da NOAA:

http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/map/?wfo=pqr&obs=true

http://nowcoast.noaa.gov/


----------



## Orion (11 Dez 2015 às 16:44)

*Powerful Alaska Storm to Rival Strongest on Record*

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...-breaking-fairbanks-anchorage-alaska/54125652


Página dedicada do Alaska (NOAA):

http://www.arh.noaa.gov/

Webcams da FAA (sendo quase inverno lá duvido que se veja algo):

http://avcams.faa.gov/

Estação televisiva do Alaska:

http://www.ktuu.com/news/news/26079576

E já de vez o site do centro de climatologia do Alaska (Outubro e Novembro foram muito mais quentes que a média):

http://climate.gi.alaska.edu/


----------



## StormRic (11 Dez 2015 às 17:31)

Orion disse:


> Powerful Alaska Storm to Rival Strongest on Record



*932 hPa* tão perto das costas do Alaska?!


----------



## Orion (12 Dez 2015 às 15:08)

Está quase:







Hoje de madrugada era este o aspeto:






----


----------



## Orion (12 Dez 2015 às 15:09)




----------



## Orion (13 Dez 2015 às 13:43)

No aeroporto de Adak, Aleutas, pressão mínima de 939.1 hPa às 19:16, hora local, do dia 12. Foram registadas rajadas de 122 milhas por hora, 54,5 m/s ou 196km/h.

http://www.arh.noaa.gov/Obs/obHistory.php?sid=PADK&name=Adak&raw=0 ou ferramenta de _nowcasting _que publiquei anteriormente. O vento continua muito intenso. Nota ainda para a pouca chuva.











----


----------



## Orion (13 Dez 2015 às 13:54)

Ondas de 16 metros (53 pés) registadas nas Aleutas:






http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=46072

Lista de estações:

http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/maps/Alaska.shtml

----

Imagem de há pouco. A depressão encontra-se a norte das Aleutas:






http://www.arh.noaa.gov/goes.php


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Dez 2015 às 01:18)

Uma rajada de 196 km/h foi relatada na Ilha Adak, Alasca.
Pressão mínima registrada de 924 mbar, igualando o recorde do ex-ciclone Nuri.
Ondas de até 16 metros foram registradas por boias meteorológicas próximo da Ilha de Adak.

http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/goes/blog/archives/20209


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Dez 2015 às 03:20)

Entre 10 e 13 de Dezembro tivemos 8 tornados confirmados, sendo quatro EF2 e quatro EF1.
O tempo severo irá retornar na próxima semana, afetando principalmente a região do Dixie Alley na antevéspera e véspera de Natal. 

Lindale, TX - 12/12 - EF2


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Dez 2015 às 20:36)

Modelos estão agora mostrando a possibilidade de um grande surto de tempo severo para a quarta (antevéspera de Natal). 
Os estados mais afetados seriam Louisiana, Mississippi, Arkansas e Alabama. 
Pelos dados da última rodada do NAM, ECMWF e GFS, podemos ter tornados significativos. 

Na segunda e terça, já podemos ter registro de chuvas e ventos fortes, granizo e alguns tornados isolados no leste do Texas e Oklahoma, sul do Arkansas, boa parte dos estados do Alabama e Mississippi, sudoeste da Geórgia, Panhandle da Flórida e todo o estado da Louisiana.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Dez 2015 às 04:26)

Última rodada do GFS que acabou de sair, diminuiu um pouco a abrangência do evento de tempo severo, mas ainda mostra um evento significativo para Alabama, Mississippi e Louisiana principalmente.
Já a última rodada dos modelos europeu e do NAM não sofreram grandes mudanças e seguem mostrando um surto de tempo severo significativo, que se confirmado seria o pior desde 28 de Abril de 2014, para áreas do Alabama, Mississippi e Louisiana.

Sondagem atmosférica para  Tuscaloosa, AL - NAM


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Dez 2015 às 19:06)

Todos os modelos em acordo (ECMWF, GFS, NAM, CMC, UKMET) para um evento de tempo severo muito significativo na quarta. 
Poderia ser um dos maiores surtos de tempo severo já registrado em Dezembro se as projeções vierem a ser confirmar.

Hoje algumas tempestades podem ser registradas na Costa do Golfo dos Estados Unidos, mas não se espera nada significativo.

Na terça podemos ter tempestades no sudeste de Oklahoma,  sul do Arkansas, leste do Texas, panhandle da Flórida, Louisiana, Mississippi e Alabama. 
O risco de tornados será maior ao anoitecer. 
Há chances de tornado na área circulada em vermelho, sendo os locais com maior possibilidade circulados de preto.






Na quarta as tempestades podem começar logo pela manhã e o evento pode ser bem abrangente.
O principal análogo mostrando pelo CIPS é 23/24 de Novembro de 2001: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/November_23–24,_2001_tornado_outbreak
Há chances de tornado na área circulada em vermelho, sendo os locais com maior possibilidade circulados de preto.






_Significant Tornado Parameter_


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Dez 2015 às 18:31)

Ontem tivemos apenas reports de ventos fortes.

Um risco leve está em vigor hoje para a região de Ark-La-Tex.
Ventos fortes e granizo serão as maiores ameaças, com alguns tornados possíveis.
A área com risco de tornado é um pouco menor do que eu estava esperando ontem


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Dez 2015 às 18:47)

SPC já menciona o risco de tornados fortes para amanhã.

No momento o SPC mostra um risco "melhorado" para áreas do AL, LA, TN, KY, MS, AR, MO e IL, porém é esperado que nas próximas atualizações esse risco seja expandido para áreas mais ao norte e ao sul e possivelmente ocorra uma atualização para risco moderado no norte do Alabama, Mississippi e Lousiana,  sul do Missouri e Illinois, oeste do Tennessee e Kentucky e leste do Arkansas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2015 às 05:30)

As tempestades devem começar dentro de algumas horas. 
Um alerta de tornado pode ser emitido durante a madrugada para a região do Ark-La-Tex.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2015 às 06:15)

SPC manteve e expandiu o risco "melhorado". 
Surpreso por ainda não termos um risco moderado.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2015 às 06:18)

Alerta de tornado em vigor para parte do TX, OK, LA e AR.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2015 às 15:53)

Durante a madrugada e começo da manhã, já tivemos alguns avisos de tornado, sendo que um foi brevemente reportado no Arkansas.







Ventos fortes também já foram registrados, principalmente no Arkansas, onde houve o registro de uma fatalidade, após uma árvore cair sobre uma casa.

Dois alertas de tornado estão em vigor neste momento, para parte dos estados do TX, OK, AR, MO, IL, IN, KY, LA e TN.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2015 às 15:56)

Atualizado para risco moderado.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2015 às 17:09)

Risco moderado foi expandido.








> *PUBLIC SEVERE WEATHER OUTLOOK
> NWS STORM PREDICTION CENTER NORMAN OK
> 1047 AM CST WED DEC 23 2015*
> 
> ...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2015 às 17:12)

Danos no Arkansas
@Region8News


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2015 às 18:01)

Aviso de tornado para Augusta AR, Des Arc AR e Griffithville AR.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2015 às 18:05)

Um novo alerta de tornado (PDS) foi emitido para partes do ARK, LA, MS, TN.


*Particularly Dangerous Situation (PDS) Tornado Watch 559*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2015 às 18:35)

Um novo alerta de tornado foi emitido para partes do Kentucky e Indiana.
Tornados fortes são possíveis nesta área.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2015 às 18:42)

Felipe F disse:
			
		

> Aviso de tornado para Augusta AR, Des Arc AR e Griffithville AR.


 Aviso segue em vigor.
Houve registro de granizo em Augusta AR.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2015 às 19:28)

Felipe F disse:
			
		

> Felipe F disse:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 A tempestade está agora ao sul de Jonesboro, AR e um aviso de tempestade severa está em vigor.
Neste momento há avisos de tornados nos estados de Illinois, Indiana e Carolina do Sul.
Fortes tempestades estão a leste de Little Rock, AR e avisos poderiam ser necessários em breve.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2015 às 20:15)

Aviso de tornado para Wynne AR, Parkin AR e Caldwell AR.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2015 às 20:24)

Mais dois alertas de tornados foram emitidos.
Um está em vigor para MO, IL e IA e outro para MS e AL.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2015 às 20:36)

Aviso de tornado para Magee MS, Raleigh MS e Mize MS.
Há um aviso também no estado de Indiana.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2015 às 20:56)

Aviso segue em vigor para  Magee MS, Raleigh MS e Mize MS.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2015 às 21:04)

7 avisos de tornado em vigor neste momento em Indiana, Mississippi, Arkansas, Kentucky e Illinois.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2015 às 21:08)

Tornado próximo de Clarksdale, MS
https://tvnweather.com/live/chasers/847783736


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2015 às 21:16)

Forte tornado segue no chão próximo de Clarksdale, MS
Ao vivo: https://tvnweather.com/live/chasers/847783736


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2015 às 21:27)

Tornado indo em direção a Marks, MS.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2015 às 21:32)

Clarksdale, MS.@tornadotrackers


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2015 às 21:37)

Marks, MS
https://tvnweather.com/live/chasers/847783786


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2015 às 21:41)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2015 às 21:45)

Relatos de feridos e danos próximo de Clarksdale, MS

Ao vivo: https://tvnweather.com/live/chasers/847783521


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2015 às 21:47)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2015 às 22:01)

Tornado passou próximo de Como, MS.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2015 às 22:07)

Um tornado causou alguns danos próximo de Greenwood, Indiana.
Hoje tivemos até o momento três tornados reportados.

Tornado segue no chão já por quase 1 hora no Mississippi.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2015 às 22:13)

Três feridos, sendo um grave em Clarksdale, MS.
Há relatos de grandes danos na região do aeroporto da cidade.

Há relatos de danos também ao norte de Sardis, MS.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Dez 2015 às 22:17)

*Major tornado damage crossed I-55 north of Sardis MS in search rescue mode. mswx @NWSMemphis*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2015 às 22:21)

Tornado reportado próximo de  Crowder, MS, que fica ao sul de Clarksdale, MS.
Tornado se dirigindo para Holly Springs, MS.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2015 às 22:22)

*TORNADO EMERGENCY now in effect for HOLLY SPRINGS, MS*
*



*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2015 às 22:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Dez 2015 às 22:31)

Southern portion of the city to be "clipped"....TV3


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2015 às 22:33)

Felipe F disse:
			
		

> Tornado reportado próximo de  Crowder, MS, que fica ao sul de Clarksdale, MS.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Dez 2015 às 22:33)

TV3 says the signature is nearly off the charts.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Dez 2015 às 22:37)

Holly Springs tornado emergency: just "confirmed" with damages and moving NE @ 50 mph. Huge Monster radar signature not relenting.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2015 às 22:46)

Ashland, MS prestes a ser atingida pelo tornado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Dez 2015 às 22:50)

The monster is still down and headed towards Savannah TN


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Dez 2015 às 22:52)

Holly Springs "looks like a war zone" Eyewitness account can make you cry. Tremendous damages being described on wreg 3 tv now


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2015 às 22:54)

Dois breves tornados foram reportados em Illinois.
Três tornados no chão no Mississippi neste momento.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2015 às 22:55)

Holly Springs


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Dez 2015 às 22:56)

Autos completely crushed and some under the dozens of flipped tractor trailers


----------



## Orion (23 Dez 2015 às 22:59)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Dez 2015 às 23:00)

A tornado watch has been issued for portions of Middle Tennessee and northern Alabama, until 11 p.m. CST #TNwx #ALwx


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Dez 2015 às 23:05)

Tornado just west of Walnut moving NNE ..


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2015 às 23:07)

Tornado deve atravessar a fronteira daqui a pouco.
Walnut, MS


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Dez 2015 às 23:07)

*
TWC just said debris as high as 15k showing on radar a very large storm !!*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2015 às 23:09)

Vários feridos sendo reportados em Ashland, Mississippi.
Mortes e feridos sendo reportados em Holly Springs, MS.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Dez 2015 às 23:11)

http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/Conus/Loop/centgrtlakes_loop.gif


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Dez 2015 às 23:13)

New Tornado heading @ OXFORD MS @ 60 mph


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2015 às 23:13)

Coahoma, MS


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Dez 2015 às 23:16)

*Large Violent Tornado on the move next up Selmer, Eastview, Statonville, Adamsville take cover now #tnwx *


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2015 às 23:17)

Tornado próximo de Oxford, MS


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Dez 2015 às 23:19)

*Multiple injuries being reported in Ashland, MS as tornado storm closes in on Selmer, TN area *


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2015 às 23:20)

Oxford, MS


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Dez 2015 às 23:23)

*Tornado Warning for Clarke County in MS until 5:45 PM. Storm is 12 Miles east of Quitman moving NE at 40 mph.#mswx*


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Dez 2015 às 23:24)

*Bethel Springs about to take a direct hit*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2015 às 23:26)

Três tornados no chão neste momento.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Dez 2015 às 23:34)

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/eaus/wv-animated.gif 
http://weather.msfc.nasa.gov/sport/...51223_2307_sport_goese_fullDomain_goesrci.gif


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Dez 2015 às 23:39)

*Breaking Weather: Major storm Damage SW of Mount Holly MS#mswx *


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Dez 2015 às 23:40)

*Possible EF1 tornado in Greenwood Indiana*


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Dez 2015 às 23:48)

*NWS issues 'particularly dangerous situation' tornado watch for area spanning eastern Arkansas, northwest Mississippi, northeast Louisiana and western Tennessee until 9 pm ET*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2015 às 23:51)

*Clarksdale, MS*
**


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Dez 2015 às 23:54)

*Half the power grid in New Albany MS is out after Holly Springs tornado destroys TVA feeder. (MemphoNewsLady) *


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Dez 2015 às 00:09)

Pelo menos 13 tornados reportados, dezenas de reports de granizo grande e centenas de reports de ventos fortes.







Há duas mortes confirmadas em Holly Springs, MS e vários feridos no caminho deste violento tornado, que possivelmente ainda segue no chão no estado do Tennessee.
Neste momento temos 4 avisos de tornados em vigor, dois no Mississippi e dois no Tennessee.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Dez 2015 às 00:29)

Será que vai sobreviver até Nashville, TN?


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Dez 2015 às 00:38)

Tornado confirmado próximo de Booneville, MS.
Está seguindo para o estado do Alabama.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Dez 2015 às 00:47)

Tornado confirmado próximo de Centerville, TN.
Esta ainda é a supercélula que produziu o/os tornados no Mississippi.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Dez 2015 às 01:02)

Duas mortes confirmadas em Ashland, MS.
Total de fatalidades subiu para 5.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Dez 2015 às 01:16)

Tornado confirmado próximo de Waynesboro, TN.

Aviso de tornado para  Nashville, TN


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Dez 2015 às 01:35)

Dois tornados confirmados no chão neste momento, ambos próximos de Waynesboro, TN, sendo um ao norte e outro ao sul.
Supercélula afetando Nashville, TN neste momento.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Dez 2015 às 01:49)

Dois tornados seguem no chão no sul Tennessee.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Dez 2015 às 02:04)

Holly Springs, MS
Jeff Reed


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Dez 2015 às 02:20)

Summertown, TN foi afetada pelo tornado que estava próximo de Lawrenceburg, TN.
Há relatos não confirmados de danos significativos.

Duas mortes não oficialmente confirmadas sendo relatadas no Tennessee.

Neste momento temos 2 avisos de tornado em vigor, ambos no Tennessee.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Dez 2015 às 02:23)

Walnut, MS


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Dez 2015 às 02:32)

Novo aviso de tornado para Nashville, TN.
Sirenes soando na cidade:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Dez 2015 às 02:39)

Alerta de tornado em vigor para Alabama e Mississippi.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Dez 2015 às 02:44)

Aviso para Nashville, TN foi cancelado.
Duas mortes oficialmente confirmadas próximo de Linden, TN.
Dois tornados ainda estão no chão no Tennessee.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Dez 2015 às 03:26)

Nenhum aviso de tornado está mais em vigor neste momento, porém tempestades estão se formando entre Mississippi e Alabama e alguns tornados são possíveis durante a madrugada. 

Asfalto arrancado em Ashland, MS.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Dez 2015 às 10:20)

AREA FORECAST DISCUSSION
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE NASHVILLE TN
300 AM CST THU DEC 24 2015

.DISCUSSION...

*THE PATTERN WE`VE BEEN IN THIS MONTH REMINDS ME OF DECEMBER
1982 WHEN WE ALSO HAD A STRONG EL NINO THAT RESULTED IN TORNADOES
IN THE SOUTHEASTERN U.S. AND ONE HERE IN TENNESSEE. NASHVILLE HAD
ITS WARMEST CHRISTMAS ON RECORD BACK IN 1982. LOOKS LIKE THE
PATTERN WILL CONTINUE WITH VERY WARM TEMPS FOR THIS TIME OF THE
YEAR AS WE GO THROUGH CHRISTMAS AND INTO THE WEEKEND WITH LARGE
SCALE SOUTHERLY FLOW FROM TROPICS AND JET STREAM BEING MUCH
FARTHER NORTH THAN USUAL. RAINFALL TOTALS HERE IN THE MID STATE
OVER THE NEXT SEVEN DAYS COULD RANGE FROM 3 TO 4 INCHES.*

CURRENTLY SURFACE FRONT ALONG THE TENNESSEE RIVER WILL MOVE EAST
TODAY AND PULL UP ALONG THE ALABAMA STATE LINE AND UP ALONG THE
PLATEAU DURING THE AFTERNOON. I HAVE KEPT CHANCE POPS RUNNING FAR
EASTERN MIDDLE TENNESSEE AND ALONG THE PLATEAU AND DOWN NEAR
ALABAMA BORDER DURING THE DAY. FRONT WILL RETURN NORTH TONIGHT AS
A WARM FRONT AND THIS WILL INCREASE POPS FOR MID STATE AND HAVE
INCLUDED THUNDER. ON FRIDAY MODELS HAVE INVERTED TROUGH ON FRONTAL
BOUNDARY WITH WIDESPREAD SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS LIKELY. ON
SATURDAY A VERY WARM DAY WITH MID STATE WELL WITHIN WARM SECTOR
AND GOOD SOUTHERLY BREEZES WITH SCATTERED SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS
AS SURFACE BOUNDARY WILL HAVE PUSHED A LITTLE FARTHER NORTHWARD
DUE TO STRONGER SURFACE RIDGING FROM ATLANTIC LESSING RAIN CHANCES
A BIT FOR SATURDAY. A VERY DEEP AND SHARP WESTERN U.S. UPPER
*TROUGH WILL DIG DOWN INTO THE NORTHERN PART OF OLD MEXICO WITH
LOW CLOSING OFF AND BECOMING CUT OFF AT LEAST FOR SATURDAY NIGHT
OVER EL PASO. UPPER LOW WORKS OUT INTO NORTH TEXAS ON MONDAY AND
TAKES ON NEGATIVE TILT AS IT SWINGS UP THROUGH ARKANSAS AND LOWER
MISSISSIPPI VALLEY DURING THE DAY MONDAY. 120 KNOT SPEED MAX NOSES
INTO WESTERN AND MIDDLE TENNESSEE MONDAY AFTERNOON AND MONDAY
NIGHT. MUCAPES GO TO 500 J/KG WHILE SURFACE LI`S GO TO -2. THIS IS
STILL A WAYS OUT IN MODELS BUT SOMETHING TO WATCH.* I HAVE SHOWER
AND THUNDERSTORMS CHANCES INCREASING SUNDAY INTO MONDAY AS THIS
SYSTEM APPROACHES.

.CLIMATE..*.NOTHING OFFICIAL ON TORNADO COUNT FROM LAST EVENINGS
TWISTERS HERE IN MIDDLE TENNESSEE BUT IT LOOKS LIKE POSSIBLY 4
TOUCHED DOWN. 1 IN PERRY COUNTY...2 IN WAYNE COUNTY AND 1 IN
SMITH/DEKALB. THERE WERE 2 FATLITIES IN PERRY COUNTY. ALL IN ALL I
THINK THIS IS PROBABLY THE WORST OUTBREAK OF DECEMBER TORNADOES
IN MORE THAN A HALF A CENTURY IN TERMS OF NUMBER AND FATALITIES.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Dez 2015 às 10:34)

Tornado Warning for Barbour and Bullock Counties in AL until 5:30 AM CST http://www.weather.com/weather/alerts/localalerts/l/36016?phenomena=TO&significance=W&areaid=ALC011&office=KBMX&etn=0013…

NEW: Tornado watch issued for parts of southwest/central GA and southeast AL until 10 am ET.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Dez 2015 às 11:31)

AREA FORECAST DISCUSSION
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TALLAHASSEE FL
529 AM EST THU DEC 24 2015

.Near Term [Through Today]...
Training convection developed and persisted overnight across SE
Alabama in a zone of enhanced low-level convergence and broad
low-level warm advection. Have seen some very heavy rainfall
totals overnight with Flash Flooding in portions of SE Alabama. In
addition, the last few hours have seen increased organization
within the convection, with a number of rotating supercells being
observed on radar. SPC mesoanalysis shows an increasingly
favorable environment for severe storms, with low-level shear
increasing along with an increase in instability. Threat for
isolated tornadoes will continue through mid-morning for SE
Alabama into SW Georgia.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Dez 2015 às 12:06)

Tornado Watch

TORNADO WATCH OUTLINE UPDATE FOR WT 568
NWS STORM PREDICTION CENTER NORMAN OK
510 AM EST THU DEC 24 2015

TORNADO WATCH 568 IS IN EFFECT UNTIL 1000 AM EST FOR THE
FOLLOWING LOCATIONS

GAC021-037-053-061-079-099-145-153-169-171-193-19 7-199-207-215-
225-231-239-243-249-259-261-263-269-273-289-293-3 07-241500-
/O.NEW.KWNS.TO.A.0568.151224T1010Z-151224T1500Z/

GA
. GEORGIA COUNTIES INCLUDED ARE

BIBB CALHOUN CHATTAHOOCHEE
CLAY CRAWFORD EARLY
HARRIS HOUSTON JONES
LAMAR MACON MARION
MERIWETHER MONROE MUSCOGEE
PEACH PIKE QUITMAN
RANDOLPH SCHLEY STEWART
SUMTER TALBOT TAYLOR
TERRELL TWIGGS UPSON
WEBSTER
$$


ATTN...WFO...BMX...FFC...TAE...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Dez 2015 às 15:03)

Ao longo da madrugada e manhã tivemos 2 ou 3 tornados no Alabama.
Ao todo tivemos aproximadamente 24 tornados reportados.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Dez 2015 às 18:28)

Pesquisas já estão em andamento nos estados afetados pelos tornados de ontem.
4 tornados confirmados até o momento, todos EF1, sendo três no estado de Indiana e 1 no Michigan.

*Holly Springs, MS*






Era uma Igreja Batista





*Condado de Wayne, TN*





*Lutts, Tennessee*










*Condado de Perry, TN*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Dez 2015 às 18:35)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Dez 2015 às 19:47)

Holly Springs, MS
Silenciem as músicas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Dez 2015 às 16:36)

Tempestades são esperadas hoje, para uma pequena área do AR, LA e TN e centro e norte do Mississippi e Alabama. 
Duas áreas apresentaram forte rotação durante a manhã, sendo uma no MS e outra no AL,  porém até o momento não há relatos que um tornado foi registrado.

Ontem tivemos 4 tornados reportados, sendo três na Califórnia e um na Geórgia.

Tempo severo deve seguir por pelo menos mais três dias, afetando principalmente TX, LA, OK, MS, AR e LA.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Dez 2015 às 16:53)

Pesquisas já confirmaram 19 tornados no dia 23/12. 

Tornado  Clarksdale/Holly Springs/Ashland, Mississippi–Selmer, Tennessee foi classificado preliminarmente como EF3. 
O tornado percorreu 233 km e ficou no chão por 2 horas e meia.

Holly Springs/Ashland, MS


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Dez 2015 às 23:06)

Tornado confirmado próximo de Birmingham


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Dez 2015 às 23:08)

Ao vivo: http://abc3340.com/live


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Dez 2015 às 23:09)

TORNADO indo em direção ao centro de Birmingham AL.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Dez 2015 às 23:25)

Aeroporto de Birmingham foi evacuado.
Granizo grande foi relatado e a tempestade se enfraqueceu.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Dez 2015 às 23:35)

Danos foram relatados a sudoeste de Birmingham, AL.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Dez 2015 às 15:16)

Além dos tornados, houve grandes inundações ontem no Alabama.
Danos a sudoeste de Birmingham, AL estão sendo avaliados. 
Na minha opinião será classificado entre EF1 e EF2.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Dez 2015 às 15:19)

Potencial tornádico de 10% para parte do Texas e Oklahoma.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Dez 2015 às 19:27)

Mortos pelas chuvas fortes e tornados subiu para 17.

NWS Birmingham, AL, classificou o tornado preliminarmente como EF2 e outro próximo de Tuscaloosa, AL, como EF0.

Um alerta de tornado está em vigor para parte do Texas, Oklahoma e Arkansas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Dez 2015 às 20:10)

Tornado confirmado próximo de Hubbard, TX.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Dez 2015 às 20:23)

Sem confirmação se um tornado segue no chão.
Rotação segue forte e se dirige para Frost e  Blooming Grove, TX.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Dez 2015 às 20:25)

Tornado confirmado próximo de St. Louis, OK.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Dez 2015 às 20:45)

Tornado em St. Louis, OK foi breve e o aviso já foi cancelado.
Supercélula que gerou tornado próximo de Hubbard, TX, segue apresentando alguma rotação e o aviso permanece em vigor.
Aviso de tornado em vigor ao norte de Malakoff, TX.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Dez 2015 às 20:57)

Possível tornado ao sul Canton, TX


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Dez 2015 às 21:23)

Três avisos de tornado em vigor, sendo todas as tempestades apresentando forte rotação, porém não se confirma nenhum tornado.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Dez 2015 às 22:44)

Dezenas de avisos de tornados emitidos, porém somente dois reportados.
Canton, TX já esteve três avisos de tornados hoje, porém nenhum confirmado.

Olho nas células ao norte de Waco, TX.





Há avisos de tornado em vigor também em Oklahoma.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Dez 2015 às 23:01)

Possível tornado indo em direção a Waxahachie, TX (Sul de Dallas)


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Dez 2015 às 23:03)

Possível tornado indo em direção a Hillsboro, TX


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Dez 2015 às 23:19)

Tornado confirmado próximo de Hillsboro, TX.
Um tornado também foi relatado mais cedo próximo de Italy, TX, cidade ao sul de Waxahachie, TX.
Neste momento temos 7 avisos de tornado em vigor nos estados de Texas e Oklahoma.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Dez 2015 às 23:55)

Felipe F disse:
			
		

> Tornado confirmado próximo de Hillsboro, TX.
> Um tornado também foi relatado mais cedo próximo de Italy, TX, cidade ao sul de Waxahachie, TX.


 Tornado próximo de Hillsboro, TX foi breve. Aviso segue em vigor.
Célula que estava  ao sul de Waxahachie, TX, está passando por Dallas neste momento.
Um breve tornado foi reportado perto de Sulphur Springs,  TX.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Dez 2015 às 00:16)

*Grande tornado no chão ao sul de Dallas, TX*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Dez 2015 às 00:18)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Dez 2015 às 00:23)

Tornado afetou DeSoto, TX

Kris Wood ‏@Jobu2305


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Dez 2015 às 00:26)

Rajada de 170 km/h foi registrada no Aeroporto Regional Mid-Way.
Danos sendo relatados ao sul de Dallas, TX.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Dez 2015 às 00:30)

Relatos de detritos caindo do céu na I-35 perto de Desoto, TX.

Dallas - AO VIVO: http://www.wfaa.com/videos/news/local/2015/08/18/14336082/
Danos - https://tvnweather.com/live/chasers/847783540


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Dez 2015 às 00:32)

Red Oak, TX, sul de Dallas.

Brian
@BrianKhoury


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Dez 2015 às 00:39)

Tornado não está mais no chão neste momento.
Danos sendo relatados na área circulada.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Dez 2015 às 00:49)

Tornado no chão novamente


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Dez 2015 às 00:51)

UAU
https://tvnweather.com/live/chasers/847783629


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Dez 2015 às 00:54)

GRANDE TORNADO EM DALLAS, TX


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Dez 2015 às 00:57)

*LARGE / DEADLY TORNADO ON THE GROUND RIGHT NOW OVER ROWLETT. THIS IS A TORNADO EMERGENCY.*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Dez 2015 às 01:10)

Tornado confirmado ao sul de Dallas, na cidade de Ennis.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Dez 2015 às 01:12)

Rowlett, TX


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Dez 2015 às 01:16)

Relatos de muitos feridos e grandes danos em Rowlett, TX.
Não há confirmação se o tornado permanece no chão.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Dez 2015 às 01:18)

Felipe F disse:
			
		

> Tornado confirmado ao sul de Dallas, na cidade de Ennis.


 @operation_chase


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Dez 2015 às 01:24)

Felipe F disse:
			
		

> Não há confirmação se o tornado permanece no chão.


 Tornado permanece no chão, está entre Farmersville TX e Princeton, TX.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Dez 2015 às 01:32)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Dez 2015 às 01:52)

No momento apenas o tornado que afetou o leste de Dallas segue no chão.

Rowlett, TX
@ Broncomom3


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Dez 2015 às 01:57)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Dez 2015 às 02:20)

4 mortes confirmadas em Garland, TX.
Nenhum tornado está mais no chão.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Dez 2015 às 03:24)

Danos no leste de Dallas, TX.
@RobertWilonsky, @dallasbart,  Brenda LaMonte


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Dez 2015 às 03:28)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Dez 2015 às 03:29)

Red Oak, Texas - Sul de Dallas


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Dez 2015 às 03:40)

Ovilla, Sul de Dallas, TX


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Dez 2015 às 04:01)

Seis mortes confirmadas até o momento.
Mais pessoas morreram em tornados nos últimos 4 dias do que morreram em todo 2015 antes de 23 de dezembro.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Dez 2015 às 15:12)

Onze mortes confirmadas.
Pesquisas para determinar a intensidade dos tornados já começou.

Hoje o risco de fortes tempestades é maior no leste do Texas, sul do Arkansas e oeste da Louisiana.
Tornados fortes são possíveis.






Um aviso de tornado já está em vigor para os três estados.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Dez 2015 às 15:27)

Enquanto o leste do Texas enfrenta tornados e inundações no oeste do estado há ocorrência de nevascas.

Anthony, TX
@JasonLaney2


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Dez 2015 às 15:27)

*Amarillo, TX*


----------



## Orion (27 Dez 2015 às 17:18)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Dez 2015 às 17:42)

Danos *EF4* encontrados em Garland, TX. 
Tornado mais forte já registrado em dezembro no Texas.
Segundo EF4 já registrado no condado de Dallas desde 1950, o único havia sido o ocorrido em Abril de 1957.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Dez 2015 às 22:42)

Mais de uma dezena de avisos de tornados foram  emitidos até o momento, com dois tornados confirmados, com possíveis danos no sul do Arkansas.

@ArkansasWeather


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Dez 2015 às 22:56)

Tornado confirmado próximo de Jefferson, TX.

 Hampton, AR - 40 minutos atrás
@joshuamorris149


----------



## PapoilaVerde (27 Dez 2015 às 23:00)

Depois de ver as imagens aqui reportadas e mais algumas pela televisão, interrogo-me acerca do tipo de construção feita pelos americanos. Parece-me tudo muito frágil, parece que quase tudo é construído com madeira. É uma questão monetária, de opção? Não seria mais viável, ainda por cima nestas zonas sujeitas a este tipo de fenómenos como os tornados, investir noutro tipo de construção?


----------



## Portugal Storms (27 Dez 2015 às 23:08)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Depois de ver as imagens aqui reportadas e mais algumas pela televisão, interrogo-me acerca do tipo de construção feita pelos americanos. Parece-me tudo muito frágil, parece que quase tudo é construído com madeira. É uma questão monetária, de opção? Não seria mais viável, ainda por cima nestas zonas sujeitas a este tipo de fenómenos como os tornados, investir noutro tipo de construção?


Pelo que tenho visto, preferem construir casas baratas e fazerem abrigos subterrâneos, principalmente no "tornado alley", mas infelizmente nem toda a gente tem acesso a esses mesmos abrigos.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Dez 2015 às 23:10)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Depois de ver as imagens aqui reportadas e mais algumas pela televisão, interrogo-me acerca do tipo de construção feita pelos americanos. Parece-me tudo muito frágil, parece que quase tudo é construído com madeira. É uma questão monetária, de opção? Não seria mais viável, ainda por cima nestas zonas sujeitas a este tipo de fenómenos como os tornados, investir noutro tipo de construção?


Penso exatamente o mesmo,  é estranho numa zona onde é normal ocorrer tornados as casa serem todas de madeira, como é óbvio não fica nada de pé...quando vejo imagens e até filmes sobre isto faço muitas vezes a mesma pergunta...


----------



## Orion (27 Dez 2015 às 23:12)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Depois de ver as imagens aqui reportadas e mais algumas pela televisão, interrogo-me acerca do tipo de construção feita pelos americanos. Parece-me tudo muito frágil, parece que quase tudo é construído com madeira. É uma questão monetária, de opção? Não seria mais viável, ainda por cima nestas zonas sujeitas a este tipo de fenómenos como os tornados, investir noutro tipo de construção?



Tem a ver com a história. Aquando da colonização, haviam nos EUA florestas gigantescas que permitiram construções muito baratas. As casas de madeira continuam a ser largamente usadas porque lá a madeira é mais barata do que tijolos/blocos e cimento. As construções e renovações são muito mais rápidas também. Há já toda uma indústria que funciona com casas de madeira.

O que não falta são abrigos de todos os tipos para tornados. Alguns construídos outros pré-fabricados em que só se tem de abrir um buraco no chão. Mas nem toda a gente tem possibilidades para tal. E, novamente, entra aí o tipo de construção das casas.


----------



## Orion (27 Dez 2015 às 23:22)

As casas de madeira têm outros inconvenientes:



> Based on new research, the North American Insulation Manufacturers Association (1] are under insulated[2], wasting energy, money and decreasing comfort for homeowners.



http://www.naima.org/insulation-news.item.124/ninety-percent-of-u.s.-homes-are-under-insulated.html

Casas de madeira não é só nos EUA. Na Nova Zelândia há também muitas. A prevalência de alergias é muito elevada lá. Muita humidade e bolor. A vizinha Austrália partilha a grande prevalência do mesmo tipo de construção (geralmente nas cidades pequenas e meio rural. Nas cidades abundam o aço e o tijolo).

Na Europa há pequenas indústrias de casas de madeira. É o inverso. Os europeus não gostam de madeira apesar de ser um pouco mais barata (mas não há o mesmo dinamismo neste tipo de construção do que há nas casas de blocos/tijolos).


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Dez 2015 às 23:30)

Felipe F disse:
			
		

> Tornado confirmado próximo de Jefferson, TX.


 Tornado foi breve, porém a supercélula que gerou este tornado, está produzindo outro tornado neste momento ao sul de Atlanta, TX. 

Tornado ocorrido mais cedo próximo de Hampton, AR.
‏@LoGaN__aNn


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Dez 2015 às 00:09)

Atualizando:
Até o momento, apesar dos vários avisos de tornado emitidos, tivemos somente três tornados reportados.
Grande tornado ocorrido próximo de Hampton, AR, causou alguns danos em Bearden, AR. 
Os demais tornados reportados foram fracos.

Jefferson, TX.

Hampton, AR


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Dez 2015 às 16:36)

Ao longo da madrugada e durante a manhã tivemos 3 tornados reportados, 1 na Flórida, que foi forte e dois no Mississippi que causaram alguns danos. 
Houve também dezenas de reports de ventos fortes.

Molino, FL
@TateFootball





Um alerta de tornado está em vigor para parte do MS, AL e FL neste momento.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Dez 2015 às 19:23)

*Tornado outbreak 23-25 de Dezembro.*​
NWS Memphis confirmou que ao invés de apenas um tornado, houve dois, um de Clarksdale, MS até Como, MS e outro de Como, MS até Selmer, TN.
O primeiro foi classificado como* high-end EF3* e percorreu 101 km.
O segundo foi classificado como* EF4* e percorreu 117 km.
NWS Memphis foi questionada no twitter se uma classificação EF5 foi discutido e eles responderam que sim, porém não havia outros indicadores de danos na área que teriam apoiado um EF-5.

Dano EF4 em Ashland, MS.





Ao todo tivemos 28 tornados confirmados entre 23 e 25 de Dezembro, sendo que um ainda não foi classificado.
*8 EF0, 11 EF1, 5 EF2, 2 EF3 e 1 EF4*​


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Dez 2015 às 19:43)

A casa na imagem, tinha dois andares.

9 tornados confirmados pela NWS Fort Worth no dia 26 de Dezembro.
Tornados ocorridos ao sul de Dallas ainda estão sendo investigados.
NWS Fort Worth divulgou há pouco que o tornado em Ovilla foi pelo menos EF3.






Depois quando sair as pesquisas dos tornados ocorridos ontem e hoje eu posto aqui.


----------



## Lightning (12 Abr 2017 às 20:18)

Acredito que este tópico é o mais apropriado para colocar este vídeo, pois é um evento de 2015 (9 de Abril)

Ontem vi este vídeo na televisão, num programa do canal Odisseia. É um dos vídeos que mais me mete impressão ver. Um casal de idosos encontrava-se na moradia a partir de onde foi feita esta filmagem, e com um telemóvel o marido filmou até conseguir. O fim do vídeo não necessita de palavras ou comentários.

Ele sobreviveu, mas ficou num estado bastante grave. Ela morreu, debaixo dele (quando o tornado passou e as equipas de salvamento chegaram, disseram-lhe: não olhe para baixo (pois era debaixo dele que a mulher estava, morta...).

De vários pontos de vista: pode chamar-se estupidez (não se abrigaram e ficaram a ver o tornado até este chegar), pode chamar-se sorte por pelo menos ele ter sobrevivido ao encontro com a morte, pode chamar-se tanta coisa....

Não sou uma pessoa que se comove facilmente, mas sabendo a história deste vídeo eu creio que tudo o que se pode aprender daqui é a respeitar a natureza, pois somos certamente as suas marionetas, de tão insignificantes que somos.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Abr 2017 às 02:18)

Impressionante o vídeo!!!


----------

